# 

## mbz

W swietle tego, ze rozne znaki zodiaku charakteryzuja sie roznymi cechami osobowosciowymi, ciekawa jestem spod jakiego znaku jestescie. Ciekawe, jakie znaki buduja najczesciej  :smile:

----------


## Ivonesca

mbz- a jednak udało Ci się zrobic ankietę na 12 pytań...gratulacje !!! juz zagłosowałam  :Smile:

----------


## myrmota

> mbz- a jednak udało Ci się zrobic ankietę na 12 pytań...gratulacje !!! juz zagłosowałam


mozna już robić ankiety na 16 pytań

----------


## Ivonesca

aaaaa, ja nie kumata w tych sprawach  ::-(:

----------


## Adamus

Co nie ma wśród forumowiczów najlepszego znaku !!?? Tylko ja jeden BYCZEK   :ohmy:

----------


## Jagna

Za to nas - Skorpionów cała masa (aż 4!)
Czyżby faktycznie coś w tym było? hmmmm.....
Tylko, że u nas jest tak, że na forum siedzi Skorpion, a budowa zależy od funduszy i obrotności Panny (mojego męża).

----------


## Joskul

Za to ja i mój mąż jesteśmy oboje skorpionami- to może podwójnie?

----------


## kgadzina

I żadnej zrównoważonej zodiakalnej Wagi? Żadna nie poważyła się na budowę domu?????????

----------


## Martin

Jam jest Wodnik Szuwarek  :big grin:

----------


## Teska

ja tam sobie jestem  Skorpionik  :Lol:

----------


## Zachar

Musiałem poprawić wyniki Bliźniaków hihi

----------


## jarpol

Z tymi ankietami zaczyna byc coraz weselej ale i tez mozna sie duzo dowiedziec takiej prostej statystyki.
pozdrawiam

----------


## magmi

Ja się tylko zastanwiam, czy znak zodiaku ma wpływ na podejmowanie decyzji o budowie domu, czy raczej na udzielanie się na forum...  :Lol:

----------


## dolores

Adamus - podniosłam statystykę Byków. witam w twardym przyziemnym świecie.

----------


## Zielona

Ja jestem Bliźniak
Mój ślubny Bliźniak
Czy mogę zagłosować 2 razy?

----------


## Krystian

Adamus, dolores doliczcie w pamięci jeszcze jednego wspierającego BYKA...to moja żona, a ja jestem z kotowatych  :Wink2:

----------


## mbz

Ciekawe, ze jak na razie nie ma zadnego Barana   :Roll:  , a przeciez ich upor w dazeniu do celu powinien skutkowac w budowaniu  :smile:

----------


## Gajka

Glos oddalam   :Lol:

----------


## Agacka

No wodniki proszę  o mobilizację!    :big grin:

----------


## Majka

Przecież juz się zmobilizowałam, nie będę fałszować statystyk  :Lol:

----------


## Maluszek

To ja - pierwszy raczek w ankiecie a mój mąż - bliźniak  :big grin:

----------


## tdxls

To może jeszcze dołożyć ankietę z chińskim znakami zodiaku.
Przypomniał mi się dowcip.
Facet pyta poznaną panią o datę urodzin i rok. Po czym mówi:
- świnia i baran - idealne połaczenie.

----------


## ewusia

Hej BYKI, a może BYCZKI   :Lol:   ? Dołączam do statystyk.............. 

Pośpieszcie się ! Jeszcze trochę i dogonimy Skorpiony   :Lol:

----------


## jolana

Ja jestem Lew i zaraz zagłosuję. Czy mogę też awansem za mojego męża? On jest wodnikiem. 
Trudno stwierdzić które z nas bardziej buduje, choć na Forum siedzę tylko ja.

----------


## jolana

Widzę, że Lwów nie za wiele, juz wodników jest więcej. Nie będę im zatem podnosić statystyk i nie zagłosuję za męża.

----------


## mifim

Ja też lew.

----------


## Osówka

Widzę sporo par spod jednego znaku. Co na to astrolodzy?
My też oboje jesteśmy raki .
Ja rak - koza, mąż  rak - wąż. Polepszamy statystykę raków.

----------


## Grzegorz63

koziorożec
...głową mur rozbijam...
 :big grin:

----------


## Gabi

tu ja znaku Baran ale buduje bardziej Koziorożec 
jak robicie te cuda z lewej strony????

----------


## skorpionka

:smile:

----------


## Smok

A czy Smok może być Panną albo Baranem ?
Smok może być tylko Lwem.

----------


## mbz

Ale fajnie, nie wiedzialam, ze tak nas tu duzo Koziorozcow   :Lol:

----------


## Ivonesca

a ja jestem zaskoczona że najwięcej jest nas- Skorpionów  :big grin:

----------


## myrmota

Dlaczego ?  :ohmy:  
Przecież wszyskim wiadomo że to najlepszy znak zodiaku,(są pracowite, cenią przyjaźn i rodzinę etc.) a w dodatku uparcie dążą do celu - Mnie dziwi dlaczego jest tylko 17% a nie 50%  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## mifim

Smok masz rację, jak Lew to i Smok, aż sam się boję siebie.

----------


## Żaba

Ja też Lew, natomiast mój mąż Koziorożec

----------


## HoMar

troche nas duzo- ja tez koziorozec

----------


## EiP

Rybki prawie nie budują. Ale ze mną nie jest juz nas najmniej. Moze powinnam podnieść też statystyki Raków - za męża

----------


## mbz

Hmm, Koziorozce juz tylko o wlos od liderow - Skorpionow   :big tongue:

----------


## ponury63

Wodnik, trzeci dekan [13 luty], ascendent w Raku... pewnie dlatego nie buduję  :sad:

----------


## mbz

Qrcze, Wodniki nas przegonily   :cry:

----------


## ponury63

Przepłynęły  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## tdxls

To koziorożce wskoczyły na czoło stawki.

----------


## loniu

Kozierożce górą !!!!

----------


## nnatasza

> I żadnej zrównoważonej zodiakalnej Wagi? Żadna nie poważyła się na budowę domu?????????


Już jest następna - ale faktycznie mało nas. Mój mąż to Baran - też ich tu niewielu.

----------


## marie

koziorozce górą

----------


## kasiek

My podwójne strzelce, a głos tylko jeden...

----------


## Kaa

Świetna statystyka i chyba jednak coś w tym jest. 
Ja jestem Wodnik a mój mąż Skorpion. Budujemy już drugi dom!   :big grin:  ...coś w tym musi być

----------


## helism

Zaznaczyłam Rybki, choć to właściwie mój mąż Wodnik Bardziej zajmuje się budową (coś w tym chyba jest), a ja siedzę na forum   :smile:

----------


## Ella

> Za to nas - Skorpionów cała masa 
> Czyżby faktycznie coś w tym było? hmmmm.....
> Tylko, że u nas jest tak, że na forum siedzi Skorpion, a budowa zależy od funduszy i obrotności Panny (mojego męża).



U mnie  identyczny układ (podpisuję się pod każdym słowem   :Wink2:   :Lol:  ) !

----------


## Paula75

Ja też jestem "złośliwym" i upartym skorpionkiem, ale mój mąż to rybką.
A z budowaniem to u nas jest tak, że ja jestem motorem wszystkiego, ale jak już przychodzi do ustaleń itp. to stanowczo moja kochana Rybcia się do tego nadaje, ja jestem w gorącej wodzie kąpana i nie umiem się targować.
Polecam duet skorpion-ryba, chociaż może powinnam poczekać do końca budowy   :Lol:

----------


## jarpol

jak narazie to koziororzec przoduje na tym forum

----------


## tdxls

> koziorozce górą


Nic dodać nic ująć.

----------


## EDZIA

A Wodniki na 3 miejscu no cóż jeszcze gorzej wypadają tu Bliźniaki.   :Confused:

----------


## Aga J.G

Polepszyłam statystykę raków ale cos mało ich mój mąż to wodnik ale to ja jestem motorem i pomysłodawcą budowy.Pozdrawiam wszystkich Aga

----------


## bikosa

a ja oddałam głos na wodniczka za siebie, za męża na panne nie oddam choc to dzieki niemu ta inwestycja. pozdrawiam wodniki

----------


## Marbo

Podejrzałam najpierw wyniki - z ankiety wynika, ze ani ja ani mąż nie jesteśmy liderami budowania, mało tego wleczemy się w ogonie: waga i baran

----------


## sakus

staram się jak mogę o powrót skorpionów na czoło klasyfikacji.
Tylko aby żona ryba się nie dowiedziała  :Wink2:

----------


## Paula75

Tak skorpiony do boju   :big grin:  

Widzę, że duety skorpion-ryba, chętnie budują!!

----------


## sakus

Skorpioniki organizują , a rybki zajmują się papierologią i uspokajaniem rozdrażnionych skorpionów   :Evil:   - a mówią,że nie da się pogodzić ognia i wody

----------


## Paula75

Oj gdyby nie ta woda to ja już dawno bym spłonęła     :smile:

----------


## ponury63

:Wink2:  *HOROSKOP*   :Wink2:  

*BARAN* 
Wygrasz w totka trzy i pol miliona. Bardzo, ale to bardzo ucieszy to bliska Ci osobe, ktora odziedziczy te pieniadze, jako ze ty dostaniesz zawalu zaraz po losowaniu. 

*BYK* 
Awansujesz w pracy. Od tej chwili bedziesz tak ciezko pracowac, ze zorientujesz sie o co tak wlasciwie chodzi w zyciu dopiero wtedy, kiedy juz bedzie za pozno. Nie przejmuj sie, twoi szefowie zarobia na tobie pieniadze i pelni wdziecznosci beda Ci przysylali z Florydy kartki z pozdrowieniami. 

*BLIZNIETA* 
W tym miesiacu zakocha sie w Tobie osoba o jakiej tylko marza inni. Kiedy zdecydujesz sie juz z nia zostac i spalisz za soba wszystkie mosty okaze sie, ze ta zjawa jest, niestety, bezdennie glupia i na dodatek nie sposob jej sie teraz pozbyc. 

*RAK* 
Doskonaly czas na zalozenie wlasnego interesu. Raki wlasnie teraz sa pod wplywem szczesliwej gwiazdy. Warto pozyczyc z banku dziesiec milionow i zainwestowac je. W przyszlym miesiacu natomiast klopoty finansowe - bank poprosi o splate odsetek. 

*LEW* 
Lew, krolewskie zwierze, powinien bardzo powaznie zastanowic sie nad kariera polityczna. Wybory prezydenckie to dla niego ogromna szansa. Niech wiec nie zwlekajac zacznie przygotowywac sie do tej roli poprzez grzebanie w brudach, klamanie osobom najblizszym i to koniecznie w zywe oczy, obkopywanie znajomych rencistow i emerytow, obrzucanie blotem sasiadow, naciaganie na pieniadze rodziny, i kiedy beda mu pluli w twarz niech odpowie, ze to deszcz pada. 

*PANNA* 
Dla osob spod tego znaku spokojny miesiac - tak jak poprzedni i tak jak nastepny. Troche emocji pod koniec marca, kiedy uswiadomia sobie, ze najblizsza zmiana w ich zyciu, to emerytura i to bez wzgledu na lata, jakie im jeszcze do niej zostaly. 

*WAGA* 
Chyba powinna ucieszyc Cie wiadomosc, ze rodzina nareszcie doceni Twe wysilki. W konsekwencji ich przejrzenia na oczy, w ciagu tygodnia, zostaniesz sam, jak palec. 

*SKORPION* 
Wreszcie upragniony, luksusowy samochod stanie sie Twoja wlasnoscia. Wszyscy znajomi popekaja z zazdrosci! Ale pamietaj, abys w trakcie pilnowania go przywiazal sie lancuchem do kola na wypadek zasniecia. Badz tez przezorny i kup bron, bo mafia potrafi byc teraz bardzo brutalna. 

*STRZELEC* 
Tak dlugo oczekiwany wyjazd na wczasy wreszcie sie urealni. Pojedziesz tam, gdzie zawsze chciales. Po powrocie pamietaj, zeby robic zakupy tuz przed zamknieciem sklepu, bo wtedy czerstwy chleb jest przeceniany. 

*KOZIOROZEC* 
Wiele milych wizyt. Kazdego dnia odwiedzi Cie ktos z dobrych znajomych. Nawet pieniedzy nie bedziesz musial wydawac, bo goscie przychodza z wlasnym alkoholem i zakaskami. Pod koniec miesiaca popros lekarza, zeby Esperal wszyl ci w posladek, a nie pod pacha - pod pacha strasznie uwiera. 

*WODNIK* 
Przejdziesz metamorfoze. Bliska juz wiosna calkowicie Cie odmieni - zarowno psychicznie, jak i fizycznie. Patrzac rano w lustro nie krzycz za glosno: "Tato, a co ty robisz w mojej lazience!", bo obudzisz rodzine i ona tez zacznie krzyczec. 

*RYBY* 
Wreszcie uwolnisz sie od problemu, jaki towarzyszy Ci juz od dluzszego czasu. Dlatego lepiej, zebys juz teraz zaczal uczyc sie grypsery. Przypomnij swojemu obroncy, aby wyraznie podkreslal, ze uwalniales sie od problemu w afekcie i bedac chwilowo niepoczytalnym.

----------


## Paula75

Ponury mam nadzieję, że możemy liczyć na aktualny horoskop przynajmniej raz w miesiącu!!!   :big grin:

----------


## jarpol

a horoskop mi sie osobiscie podoba lubie wesolych ludzi tak trzymac!!!!
pozdrawiam

----------


## ponury63

> Ponury mam nadzieję, że możemy liczyć na aktualny horoskop przynajmniej raz w miesiącu!!!


Ale się władowałem!!!    :big grin:  

Nie obiecuję, ale powoli kończę wykańczanie mieszkania i cóś jeszcze wyszperam.....   :Roll:  

Dzięki Paula!

----------


## ponury63

> a horoskop mi sie osobiscie podoba lubie wesolych ludzi tak trzymac!!!!
> pozdrawiam



Ponury63 = wesoły ludź....    :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

o tempora, o _humores_ [Tuwim]

Dzięki Jarpol!

----------


## myrmota

Horoskop Negatywny czyli
Jak stracić przyjaciół 
BARAN
Jest 21 III, rozpoczyna się wiosna, słońce wchodzi w znak BARANA, rozpoczynając Rok Astrologiczny. Dzieci urodzone w tym znaku są wściekłe, kłamią, histeryzują, kradną cukierki, niszczą ubrania i kłócą się z rodzicami, których prędko wykończają psychicznie.
PANI BARAN
Wygląda zwykle dość efektownie dzięki wyzywającemu spojrzeniu, dużemu biustowi i zbyt ekstrawaganckiemu ubraniu. Musi natychmiast być w centrum uwagi. Przysiada się do pierwszego lepszego pana, który np. jest wiernym żonie księgowym z prowincji, opowiada bzdury, wyszarpuje go do tańca, rozpłaszcza biustem, błaga o telefon i za sekundę zapomina 3/4 tego co kiedykolwiek widziała na oczy. Jest samowolna, zaczepna, wybuchowa, nietolerancyjna i egocentryczna. Dużo mówi o swoim dobrym sercu i każdemu pochopnie coś obieca. Pozornie uczuciowa i ciepła, pogodna i roześmiana w duszy jest głęboko znudzonym facetem, którego poczucie humoru polega na wyśmiewaniu wszystkiego i wszystkich. Jej erotyzm jest pozorny. Ma głęboko perwersyjną naturę. Interesuje ją tylko sam moment łowienia i nadgryzania ofiary. Lekko napoczętą porzuca i opowiada o tym koleżankom, dorzucając paskudne szczegóły od siebie. Kobiety BARANA należy się wystrzegać, bo jest gwałtowna, uparta jak osioł i wredna jak Lukrecja Borgia.
PAN BARAN
Przykro mi, jest to potwór. Hałaśliwy egocentryk, niestrudzony hulaka i pieczeniacz. W głębi duszy bardzo skąpy, jest mistrzem w naciąganiu na wszystko. Rozerotyzowany, zawadiacki, obiecuje złote góry. Na kolację do znajomych przywlecze 5 osób bez uprzedzenia, chociaż sam się wprosił na siłę. Neurastenicznie żądny przygód, wymyśla sobie rozrywki cudzym kosztem. Od rana wystrojony jak Dudek, trąbi najnowszym modelem samochodu kupionego niejednokrotnie za wyłudzone od dam, pieniądze. Jego egoizm pozwala mu używać wszystkich i wszystkiego. Prowokuje innych i usuwając się na bok przygląda się jak rozpędzeni wpadają w przepaść. Efektowny nieuk, szokuje paradoksalnymi opiniami, początkowo ogłupiając nawet inteligentne osoby. Nigdy niczego nie kończy. Jego życie to samo zaczynanie różnych idiotycznych afer. Chętnie przyjmuje upominki od Pań. Jest wielkim erotomanem - psychologiem. Dzięki chorobliwemu libido sprawia wrażenie dobrego kochanka. Zwykle ma umówionych kilka randek jednego wieczoru - któraś się uda. O ile nie wpada bez uprzedzenia do sąsiadów, wypija cały alkohol i dzwoni do Paryża. Przeważnie łysieje paskudnie, a wyjątki potwierdzają regułę. Nikita Chruszczow.
BARAN - żona
Wychodzi za mąż bez zastanowienia i szybko się rozczarowuje. Gwałtowna, uparta, samowolna, złośliwa i czasem wręcz grubiańska, rządzi w domu jak udzielna księżna. Wstrętna kokietka chce, aby mąż przymknął oczy na jej nieustanne flirty, nota bene spływające po niej jak woda po kaczce. Sama nie dopuszcza innych kobiet, nawet w kontaktach zawodowych. Rozrzutna, krnąbrna i niepoczytalna rozwodzi się bez uprzedzenia i rozpoczyna poszukiwanie nowej ofiary. Dzieci oczywiście zostawia mężowi, za to zabiera pieniądze i kosztowności. Wyjątki nie istnieją.
BARAN - mąż
Prymitywny, mało skomplikowany egoista, żeni się niechętnie i późno. Hałaśliwy, niewyrafinowany, rubaszny, a właściwie ordynarny usiłuje niewybrednie podporządkować sobie ewentualną partnerkę. Często pijąc, bez uprzedzenia sprowadza nocą kolegów na wódkę. Uwielbia kobiety, i o ile faktycznie ma ich mniej niż 4 na raz, to i tak chwali się nieistniejącymi podbojami, szczególnie wśród snobistycznych przyjaciół płacących rachunki. Chce być absolutnym panem i władcą w domu, na który bardzo niechętnie daje pieniądze. Swoje mało inteligentne racje wywrzaskuje przy byle okazji. Nie sposób traktować go poważnie.

BYK
Jest 20 IV. Z nieba uśmiecha się Wenus, Słońce wchodzi w znak Byka. Wydawać by się mogło, że jest to pora miłości i piękna. Otóż jest odwrotnie. Dużo logiczniejsza dla tego znaku wydaj e się nazwa KROWA, bowiem ludzie z tego znaku są ciężcy, nieelastyczni, pozbawieni wdzięku i fantazji. Dziecko tak urodzone jest rozwydrzonym lizusem, gadającym bez przerwy i gromadzącym potworne ilości śmieci i zabawek. Wszystko im się przyda. Ulubioną rozrywką jest strojenie się bez względu na płeć w stroje matki i mizdrzenie się przed lustrem. Marzeniem, bez względu na płeć, jest być Marylin Monroe.
PANI KROWA (sorry!)
Zalotnie leniwa, emanuje tandetną erotyką, której nabawia się z pochłanianych w młodości romansów. Marząc o wielkiej miłości napycha się słodyczami i wabi mężczyzn ciężkostrawną kuchnią. Uważając, że jest stworzona do wyższych celów nie koncentruje się na niczym. Jej pasją jest obrzydzanie wszystkich i wszystkiego. Najczęściej wplątuje się w sytuacje zbyt trudne dla swojego nieskomplikowanego rozumku. Cały czas wini innych za swoje ciągłe niepowodzenia. Chorobliwie próżna i ambitna, oczekuje hołdów i darów, które coraz rzadziej dostaje. Z natury poczciwa, leniwa, powolna i pozbawiona autentycznej pasji, o ile uda jej się wyjść za mąż, koncentruje się na domu, pełnym konfitur, sosów i nijakich dzieci. O ile nie, zostaje coraz starszą panną. Zamęcza żonatych kochanków neurastenicznymi opowieściami o swoich byłych sukcesach. Na starość wystrojona operetkowo, myśląc, że popada w styl klasyczny, obżera się wymyślnymi potrawami i zadręcza się dietami cud, mrucząc do Księżyca.
PAN KROWA
W dzieciństwie, będąc małą, wdzięczną dziewczynką ubraną w suknie matki, z wiekiem staje się coraz bardziej pozbawionym fantazji tumanem i tyranem. Natura niemiecka. Boi się tylko silniejszych i odgrywa się na słabszych. Ciężko i schematycznie myślący, działający powolnie, marzy o byciu "kierownikiem wycieczki", choćby składającej się z półgłówków. Kupuje książki, których nie jest w stanie czytać, gadżety, których nie rozpakowuje, dżemy, które napoczyna i gubi. Wierny zamawiacz domów wysyłkowych. Swoich poglądów Bogu dzięki nie ma. Jest kameleonem, który zlewa się z otoczeniem, o ile jest silniejsze. Jego stosunek do pieniędzy jest niezwykle skomplikowany. Nie lubi wydawać, a lubi kupować. Jak święta krowa snuje się po sklepach, skąd przynosi potworne ilości niepotrzebnych rzeczy. Potem płacze nad pustym portfelem. Obżera się bez litości, a resztki pakuje w słoiki, którymi zastawia lodówkę. Zostają tam na zawsze, bo nic nie wyrzuca. Zakochuje się dość łatwo, ale jest ostrożny i wygodny. Szans na łatwe złowienie KROWY ma tylko osoba silniejsza, która go zgniecie bez litości. Wtedy chętnie staje się niewolnikiem zasypującym ją niepotrzebnymi prezentami i wiernopoddańczym uwielbieniem oraz konfiturami własnego wyrobu. W małżeństwie staje się zaradną panią domu człapiącą w nie wyrzuconych starych kapciach. Jest wsteczny, superkonserwatywny i bez polotu.
KROWA - żona
Praktyczna krowa bez fantazji, wyżywająca się w kuchni. Wcześnie się zaokrągla i zaczyna zajmować się wyłącznie urządzaniem przytulnego gniazdka, aby mieć gdzie drzemać na kanapie w starym szlafroku. Bardzo łasa na pieniądze, prezenty, a nawet byle jakie hołdy, nie koncentruje się na niczym. Nie ma żadnych zainteresowań. Takiego marazmu żąda od całej rodziny. Ideałem dla niej jest ograniczony żarłok, siedzący na pluszowym stołeczku i obsługujący maszynkę do robienia pieniędzy.
KROWA - mąż
Przyziemny pantoflarz, pozbawiony fantazji krypto-despota, ociężały domator, ceniący wyżej u partnerki umiejętność kwaszenia kapusty, niż jakiekolwiek zdolności umysłowe. Trzeźwy i sprytny kalkulator żeni się chętnie z kobietą, która stoi towarzysko wyżej od niego, na której natychmiast zawisa. Żonę słabszą terroryzuje i rozlicza z każdego, nawet jej własnego grosza. Lubi chwalić się wyglądem żony i dzieci, acz bardzo cierpi kupując im, w swoim pojęciu, za drogie i zbyt luksusowe rzeczy. Mimo poważnych skłonności do tycia - je ciągle! Przekonany o swoim wyjątkowym intelekcie chętnie udziela rodzinie napuszonych rad. W dodatku trudno się go pozbyć.

BLIŹNIAK
Dwudziestego drugiego maja na niebie Merkury - planeta złodziei. Słońce wchodzi w najmniej reprezentowany w encyklopediach, powietrzny znak Bliźniąt. Dzieci urodzone w tym czasie są. przede wszystkim wredne. Zajmują się nieustannie intrygowaniem między rodzicami. Wszędzie ich pełno. Zmieniają miny jak rękawiczki, psocą idiotycznie całymi dniami. Uczą się źle. Od małego wiadomo, że nic z nich nie będzie.
PANI BLIŹNIAK
Wydawać by się mogło, że Pani o podwójnej osobowości, zmienna i trochę kapryśna, to uosobienie tajemniczego ideału kobiecości. Otóż błąd. To, co powinno by kaprysem, staje się histerią; spod welonu tajemnicy, wygląda zwykłe krętactwo, a uosobienie kobiecości to gadulstwo, nietolerancja i hipochondria. Jeżeli do Państwa wpadnie bez uprzedzenia, popiskując, osoba w dziwacznym kapelusiku, papuzich rajtuzkach z cygarem w ustach i brylantową torebką, będzie to Pani Bliźniak w drodze do sklepu spożywczego. Wielu mężczyzn daje się uwieść tej wiecznie gadającej pretensjonalnej, delikatnie mówiąc, niezrównoważonej osobie. Wszyscy oni prędzej czy później lądują w wodnych kąpielach leczniczych dr. Kneippa, obok znerwicowanych dzieci Pani Bliźniak. Po umieszczeniu rodziny w zakładzie psychiatrycznym Pani Bliźniak ma czas na rozejrzenie się za następną ofiarą. Zakochuje się bez pamięci w przygodnie spotkanym sekretarzu kacyka afrykańskiego, za którym objeżdża świat, oczywiście za jego pieniądze. Jest o krok od samobójstwa, bo on ma żonę, ale musi iść na masaż, wobec czego chwilowo rezygnuje. W tym szaleństwie jest metoda. Pozornie rozbiegana i nieprzytomna, Pani Bliźniak jest doskonałym zimnokrwistym, businessmanem. Zakochana w sobie, ćwiczy z wdziękiem najbliższe otoczenie z satysfakcją spoglądając w lustro, malując wypielęgnowane, szkarłatne pazurki.
PAN BLIŹNIAK
Urodzony kłamca i blagier. Żyję w świecie swojej wyobraźni, mieszając fantazję z rzeczywistością. Oszukuje bez przerwy, nawet podając godzinę przypadkowemu przechodniowi. Zdolny jest do najgłupszego błazeństwa i to po nic. Zawsze spóźniony, przystrojony dziwacznie, ugania się za wszystkimi kobietami. W zależności od sytuacji jest filozofem z Sorbony lub szefem parowozowni w Kutnie. Gdyby ktoś zadał sobie trud zliczenia podawanych przez niego lat studiów, okazałoby się, że suma jest czterokrotnie większa od przeciętnej długości życia ludzkiego. Pozbawiony instynktu samozachowawczego, żeby się popisać, chętnie skoczy bez spadochronu. Plotkuje. Jak papuga powtarza chaotyczne informacje. Prostuje sobie zęby w 65 roku życia twierdząc, że właśnie zostaje spikerem amerykańskiej TV. W miłości zachowuje się wodewilowo. A to wypada z bukietem róż z szuwarów, a to ląduje balonem na dachu domu ukochanej. Po czym znika na dziewięć lat. Jako mąż mocno zestresowany. Wymiguje się od obowiązków. Żon może mieć kilka, i na dodatek kilka kochanek. Wszystkie zaniedbuje na korzyść kursu gotowania na parze. Jest tchórzliwym dyletantem, uciekającym od rzeczywistości. Wiecznym chłopczykiem z procą, który na starłoś opowiada w parku kłamliwe historyjki zdumionym emerytom.
BLIŹNIAK - żona
Histeryczna gaduła, podskakując biega po domu, musztrując jednocześnie partnera i dzieci. Błyskawicznie zmienia zdanie i diety, którymi zadręcza domowników. Kłamczucha i krętaczka lubi się awanturować, a nawet bić. Absolutnie nieodpowiedzialna, zupełnie obojętna na podstawowe problemy męża. Pozornie nieprzytomna, jest wyrachowana i próżna. Ceni sobie przede wszystkim pozycję i pieniądze partnera, ale zwykle ma go za nic. Wiecznie zakochana, nieważne w kim. Spędza czas na zmianie makijaży, tańcu, trenowaniu nowych min, kopaniu kota i rozmowach telefonicznych z kochankiem. Oczywiście wszystko to robi jednocześnie. 
BLIŹNIAK - mąż
Ponieważ bigamia jest nielegalna żeni się niechętnie i na krótko. Zmienny kłamczuch, obmyśla sobie coraz to nowe rozrywki. W domu bywa rzadko i niezbyt długo. Obowiązki i rachunki go nudzą. Bardzo prędko stwierdza, że żona to nie różowy, wesoły balonik, co go zaskakuje, jak również wysokość domowych płatności. Zajmuje się wszystkim, tylko nie rodzinš. Dzieci lubi, ale chętnie z nich rezygnuje, nie mając cierpliwości do niczego. Jako partner seksualny niezwykle perwersyjny i zmienny, do czasu kiedy się znudzi. Od tego momentu domowa sypialnia służy wyłącznie do wysypiania się przed nadchodzącym wesołym dniem, jak najdalej od domu.

RAK
Dwudziestego drugiego czerwca - na niebie Księżyc. Symbol smutku, melancholii i wycia, patronuje Rakowi, znakowi samobójców. Przykre, ale dziecko urodzone w tym znaku jest podejrzliwe i zdziczałe. Dręczy zwierzęta. Toczy obolałym wzrokiem po dziecinnym pokoju i robi na złość, z czego czerpie radość, objawiającą się w histerycznym szlochaniu. Z czasem ciężar wychowania spada na psychiatrę.
PANI RAK
Kobieta zupełnie bezwładna, czepiająca się szczypcami wszystkiego i wszystkich. Neurasteniczna histeryczka, nadpobudliwa kura domowa, stworzona jest wyłącznie do rodzenia dzieci i odkurzania barokowych mebli. Charakteru nie ma, a potrafi zatruć życie każdemu. Czasami posiada pewne nikle talenty artystyczne, których łapie się kurczowo. Nieszczęsna rodzina ogląda ją grającą ogony w teatrach lub wyjącą wbrew muzyce w drugorzędnych kabaretach, zwykle do późnej starości. Wiecznie zatroskana, miotająca się między kuchnią a salonem, jest prawdziwą zmorą mężczyzn, których łowi dość wcześnie, kiedy jeszcze jest szczupła. Jej agresja i podejrzliwość nie mają sobie równych. Z natury ponura i hermetyczna, nadrabia miną popadając w coraz większe stresy. Jej żelazne zasady kłócą się z wrodzoną niestałością. Jest krętaczką i erotomanką. Budzi się i zasypia z chandrą. Jeśli nie pije, to je. Czasem je i pije całymi dniami. Coraz bardziej ucieka w swarliwość i zrzędliwość. Niby upiorna Pani Twardowska przywiązuje się chorobliwie do partnera, który ma jedną szansę. Uciec na Księżyc.
PAN RAK
Na pierwszy rzut oka nie wygląda obrzydliwie. Mokrym spojrzeniem, charakterystycznym dla znaków wodnych, patrzy czujnie, acz przymilnie na świat. Od dziecka pisze elegie i treny, kolekcjonuje czaszki i piszczele. O ile w wieku młodzieńczym nie popadnie w dewocję, poprzestaje na wybujałym autoerotyzmie. O ile popadnie - znajdzie wielką przyjemność w samoudręczeniu i umartwianiu się na oczach pięknych pań, pod kontrolą spowiednika. Boi się wszystkiego, popija więc dla kurażu z kolegami i sam. Oczywiście w domu, bo jest urodzonym domatorem. Siedzi melancholijnie w kącie i patrzy na zmagania żony z piątką lub lepiej dziesiątką dzieci. Jest urodzonym gadułą i teoretykiem-erotomanem. Przekupuje otoczenie ekstrawaganckimi podarunkami i historyjkami o swoich podbojach i wynalazkach. Pieniędzy nie ma. Jest zbyt wątły psychicznie, żeby je zarobić i zbyt rozkojarzony, żeby je utrzymać. Chętnie żeruje na osobach silniejszych, które są w stanie tolerować jego chimery oraz płaci jego rachunki w barach i barkach.
RAK - żona
Oziębła seksualnie i przeczulona na własnym punkcie. Jest niezwykle trudną partnerką dla mężczyzn o jakichkolwiek pozadomowych zainteresowaniach. Zakompleksiona i pamiętliwa całymi dniami rozpamiętuje wyimaginowane urazy, jakich doznaje od męża i dzieci. Wiecznie zabiegana, obłożona noworodkami i pieluchami, pogdakując jak kura, czeka aby spełnić swoje najwyższe posłannictwo - podać kolację. Gotując bez końca, po kryjomu obżera się sama i prędko ze ślicznej wrażliwej panienki zmienia się w niechlujną mamuśkę o smętnym spojrzeniu basseta.
RAK - mąż
Nieskomplikowany seksualnie, przewrażliwiony pantoflarz. Chorobliwie przywiązany do rodziny, szczególnie do swojej cudnej mamusi, tatusia, babuni i dziadziusia, zadręcza żonę opowieściami ze swojego dzieciństwa. Trzeba koło niego skakać, bo się obrazi i nie zje zupki, chyba, że da się przeprosić jakimś kosztownym, antycznym upominkiem. Odłoży do skrzyni stare kapcie i kąpielówki wuja Stefana, gdyż nie wyrzuca nic z lenistwa i ze skąpstwa. Z romantycznego adoratora zmienia się prędko w skwaszonego dziwaka, gadającego w oddzielnej sypialni.

LEW
22 VII słońce świeci jasno. Rozpoczyna się znak LWA. Dzieci urodzone w tym znaku są tyranami i rozkapryszonymi bałwanami. Wszystko im się należy, chętnie cwałują na sterroryzowanych babciach, rozdając głupawe słoneczne uśmiechy, ząbkami zżartymi przez cukierki. Nie chwalone stają się młodocianymi przestępcami.
PANI LEW
Wygląda jak obłąkana, wyliniała hiena. Od dziecka chora z ambicji, spala się wymyślając sytuacje, w których mogłaby zabłysnąć. Przeważnie nieurodziwa, zajmuje się z braku propozycji wszelkimi możliwymi działalnościami. Tańczy towarzysko, pisze książki o pryszczach dla nastolatków. Szyje spadochrony, projektuje schrony atomowe i zastanawia się, jakim cudem mężczyźni mogą patrzeć na inne kobiety. Jedyne co ją może uradować, to jakaś brzydsza koleżanka. Przeważnie jest głęboko nieszczęśliwa. Wykorzystuje każdą okazję, żeby zaistnieć. Niezbyt efektowna i inteligentna, opowiada bez końca nudne historyjki o swoich planach. Nie ma żadnego sexappeal'u. Erotycznie oziębła, nie szanująca niczego i nikogo, czasami złowi jakiegoś zakompleksialego mężczyznę o 25 lat młodszego, któremu wmówi, że jak będzie grzeczny, zabierze go na lody na Florydę. Wyrazy współczucia. Marcjanna Fornalska astrologii.
PAN LEW
"PALANT MAGICZNY" astrologii. Wyrasta w nieuzasadnionym poczuciu wyższości. Z natury potwornie leniwy i wołowaty, snuje się po świecie w poszukiwaniu choćby najmarniejszych hołdów. Ludzi nie zauważa, więc nie szanuje. Pyszny i próżny nie może znieś sukcesów innych. Urodzony wodzirej przytupuje komicznie w poczuciu własnej wielkości. Liczy na swoje szczęście i słabość innych. Kochać potrafi tylko siebie. Rodzinę zakłada wyłącznie w celu powiększenia własnego dworu. Seksualnie żaden, zajmuje się ilością, nie jakością swoich podbojów. Każda kobieta, która podoba się innym, może go mieć. Ozdabia siebie i swoje najbliższe otoczenie bez sensu i smaku, za to kosztownie. Ma największy dom, najbardziej świecący zegarek, najbardziej czerwony samochód następnej generacji. Obżera się towarami wyłącznie pochodzenia zagranicznego. Zostawia wysokie ceny na meblach i wstawia sobie z przodu złote zęby. Intelektualnie wątły, nie potrafi się skupić na niczym, co jest choć trochę mądrzejsze od niego. Książki kupuje "z metra" . Jest wyjątkowo napuszonym ignorantem. Działa na nerwy wszystkim. W wieku średnim kapcanieje, tyje, rozpija się i głównie drzemie potwornie zadowolony w marmurowym szalecie ze swoim monogramem. Totalny bałwan.
LEW - żona
Lekko nadęta, tępa egocentryczka żąda hołdów i choćby namiastki luksusu od sterroryzowanego otoczenia. Zawsze ma rację. Gardzi mężem, który jej nie imponuje. Generalnie marzy o hollywoodzkiej rodzinie, gdzie piękna matka, w otoczeniu rozkosznych, acz bardzo wymusztrowanych dzieci, czeka na męża, szefa koncernu, muszącego mieć minimum 190 cm wzrostu, w willi z basenem. Bez względu na status społeczny gra wielką damę, a tak naprawdę interesuje ją wyłącznie własna kariera i pieniądze.
LEW - mąż
Jest tak zadowolony z siebie, że (uwaga!) może dojść do lewitacji. Rodzina i goście są publicznością, przed którą się popisuje rozdawaniem prezentów, obietnic, lub tylko zmywaniem po przyjęciu. Jest apodyktyczny i wtrąca się do wszystkiego, wierząc święcie w swoją nieomylność. Żonę uwielbia spektakularnie, jak wszystko co do niego należy. Swoją pozycję w domu akcentuje żałośnie na każdym kroku. Jest leniwym egoistą, którego można łatwo złowić lub udobruchać, nawet najtandetniejszym komplementem. W domu należy mieć zawsze butelkę whisky i kadzielnicę, gdyż lubi czuć się jak bożek.

PANNA
Merkury złowrogo poprawia sobie skrzydełka u kapelusza. Słońce wchodzi w znak Panny. Zaczynają rodzić się hochsztaplerzy. Dzieci urodzone w tym znaku są płaczliwe i uparte. Trzeba im po sto razy czytać tą samą bajkę i podawać dokładną ilość krasnoludków związanych uczuciowo z sierotką Marysią. Chętnie robi doświadczenia na zwierzętach i rodzeństwie zapisując wyniki. O ile za pomocą "Małego chemika" nie wysadzi siebie i domu w powietrze, wyrastają na nudziarzy i sadystów.
PANI PANNA
Wydawać by się mogło, że jest to znak wyjątkowo zwiewny i kobiecy. A przecież jest dokładnie odwrotnie. Przemądrzała dziewczynka, która bez przerwy upomina i bije lalki, przeistacza się w chłodną, afektowaną i czujną kobietę o piskliwym głosie. Jest zawsze podporą organizacji Woman Liberation, cierpiąc w duszy nad bałaganem świata. Chętnie zostaje okrutną kadrową. Marzy o pracy z młodzieżą, może więc wybrać karierę drużynowej skautów lub wychowawczyni w zakładzie karnym. Zasadnicza, ciężko myśląca, nie nadaje się do żadnej samodzielnej intelektualnie pracy. Wisi na otoczeniu, które bezlitośnie wykorzystuje udając słabe niewiniątko. Krańcowo utylitarna, samolubna i drobiazgowa potrafi zniechęcić nawet najżyczliwsze osoby. Seksualnie oziębła i niechętna, o ile jej się to opłaca, związuje się z podstępnie usidlonym, najlepiej starszym mężczyzną. Od rana szeleści wykrochmaloną bielizną osobistą, sprawdza i krytykuje czystość, liczy garnki, porcjuje dżem i określa dokładnie czas czynności fizjologicznych rodziny. Poucza męża, co do odpowiedzi jakiej ma udzieli szefowi, odpytuje dzieci ze snów, które zapisuje. Po czym może rozpocząć torturowanie gosposi. Zostawiwszy ją łkającą w kuchni, gdyż zginęła zakrętka od pasty śledziowej, wybiega Pani Panna zająć się słuszną walką kobiety o swoje prawa.
PAN PANNA
Od dawna astrologowie toczą spór jaki jest najgorszy znak Zodiaku. W statystykach Panna wyprzedza Ryby o 60%. Właściwa nazwa znaku powinna brzmieć "Stara Panna" . Mężczyzna spod tego znaku ma wszystkie cechy zgorzkniałej, samotnej, starzejącej się na prowincji księgowej. Stary psychicznie, jest brzydki i wychudzony przez chorobę wrzodową żołądka i dwunastnicy. Pedantyczny, w przenicowanym garniturku, usiłuje wydawać się otoczeniu romantyczny i elegancki. Ma wyjątkowo wspaniale, acz niesłuszne mniemanie o sobie. Każdą urazę zapisuje w notesie i obmyśla riposty. Nie myśli szybko, może się więc zdarzy, że zanim nam się "odgryzie" min 3-4 lata. Kobiety uciekają od jego ciężkich, pełnych liczb historyjek. Bardzo skąpy Pan Panna sili się na oryginalność, nie zapraszając narzeczonych na obiady i nie kupując kwiatów. Już w wieku młodzieńczym udając miłość zaleca się interesownie tylko do zamożnych koleżanek. Nie rozumie dlaczego uciekają od niego wszyscy, choć chętnie pożycza im pieniądze na procent. Jest stary od urodzenia, jego ciasny horyzont zabazgrany jest obliczeniami i donosami. Ze strachu, że nie zdąży wydać oszczędności, kupuje sobie wielką kasę pancerną, w której drzemie sam jak palec w zimowe wieczory.
PANNA - żona
Chłodna realistka, nie ma czasu na romantyczną miłość. Podniecona domowymi rachunkami z radością liczy zaoszczędzone pieniądze. Lubi rzeczy tanie, a chce żeby były solidne. O ile mąż potrafi żyć jak ona, wyłącznie myślą o okazyjnych zakupach i interesach. Szanuje go, a nawet dopuszcza do pewnych poufałości. Zakompleksiona, pełna zahamowań seksualnych, wyżywa się w musztrowaniu dzieci. Ceni organizację i czystość nie zawracając sobie głowy emocjonalnymi bzdurami. Wyjątkowo chłodna i nudna partnerka.
PANNA - mąż
Nie zaśpiewa serenady, nie zadzwoni zapłakany w nocy, nie przyniesie żonie róż, lecz o ile zajdzie konieczność zatańczy z pijanym szefem. Urodzony stary kawaler i dziwak, nie znosi ekstrawagancji i domowej rozrzutności. Patrzy krytycznie na świat, a przede wszystkim na najbliższych. Pedantycznie czysty i oschły, niezwykle wymagający, krytykuje żonę czującą się cały czas jak na musztrze. Jest ew. sadystą pantoflarzem. Bije żonę i dzieci a boi się spóźnić na obiad. Do dzieci wygłasza napuszone homilie bacząc, aby nie usnęły w trakcie. Od małego dziecka zrzędliwy i kochać biedactwo nie chce i nie potrafi.

WAGA
23 IX - po raz drugi w tym roku na niebie czerwono pionie Wenus. Niezdarnie z wahaniem zaczynają się rodzi niemowlęta-Wagi. Dziecko urodzone w tym znaku jest niezwykle układną, pozbawioną charakteru kukiełką. Dość wredne, stroi głupie sacharynowe minki i osiąga to, co chce bez najmniejszego wysiłku. 
PANI WAGA
Cwana gapa. Wygląda jak anielskie uosobienie wiotkości i elegancji. Pozornie nie potrafi zliczyć do trzech. Z lekko przymkniętymi powiekami, żeby zasłonić czujne spojrzenie przenikliwych oczek, jak królik stoi słupka, rusza noskiem i czeka na sałatę. Jest milutka i ugrzeczniona. O ile się to opłaca, perliście śmieje się z najgorszych dowcipów. Chce mieć skrzynkę wyłożoną watą, żeby broń Boże nie dotarła do niej paskudna rzeczywistość. Chętnie przyjmuje prezenty, które z anielskim spokojem oddaje osobom, którym w danym momencie chce się podlizać. Jej rewanże są pełne fantazji. A to przyniesie nam jako prezent urodzinowy kawałek kory kasztanowca australijskiego, a to sznurowadeł z bucika córeczki pewnej pani. A to nie przyjdzie na proszony obiad, bo gdzie indziej jest atrakcyjniej. Oryginalna w swoich pomysłach kreuje swoją zwiewną osobowość idąc leciutko po trupach. Waha się między dobrym i złym, nie znając poczucia winy. Nie jest solidna, wynika to ze zmienności usposobienia. Ulega nastrojom i w zależności od chwili podejmuje decyzje, z których z anielskim spokojem wycofuje się po 10 minutach. Mężczyźni widzą to co chcą, ma więc Pan Waga powodzenie. Jak wyżej wspomniany królik, wzbudza instynkty opiekuńcze i wzrusza partnerów. Nie podejrzewaj oni ani przez chwilę, że pozornie nieobecna duchem, rozmarzona istotka zna dokładnie stan ich konta oraz kieruje ich życiem aksamitnymi łapkami. W miłości niewierna i skora do intryg chętnie porzuca partnera, o ile pojawi się ktoś ciekawszy. Wtedy uruchamia orkiestrę najsłodszych instrumentów. Jest jednocześnie ukulele i cymbałkami. Przypomina rozmarzonego zbója na leśnej polanie czekającego na pełen złota dyliżans. A przecież do późnej starości, patrząc w zmętniałe lustro, widzi tam romantyczną Syrenę czesząc złote włosy i śpiewającą przecudnie dla nadpływającego Odysa.
PAN WAGA
Typ Fredrowski. Trochę jowialny, trochę żałosny, a przede wszystkim śmieszny. Rozsadza go energia, chce życia i użycia. Wszędzie go pełno. Ambitny do granic możliwości, rozmyśla nad najmniej kłopotliwym sposobem pozbycia się jakiejkolwiek konkurencji. Jego problematyczna moralność pozwala mu przyjaźnić się koniunkturalne nawet z największą kanalią. Nie jest wybredny, choć lubi to co ładne i drogie. Sypia po południu i smaruje pulchne rączki kremem. Intryguje bezustannie. Zdolny jest zrobi największe świństwo, o ile ma pewność, że się nie wyda. Zawsze przytakuje, sprawia to miłe wrażenie, nie znaczy nic. Seksualnie niepewny. 100% masochista, marzy o dostaniu solidnego lania pogrzebaczem. Chętnie żeni się z kobietą o silnym charakterze, którą oszukuje bez przerwy, przez co czuje się na swój sposób dowartościowany. Przepada za emskimi wódkami. Wredny i ugrzeczniony kocha się w mądrzejszych i silniejszych kolegach, obrzydzając im żony i kochanki. Potwornie skąpy, Pan Waga bez namysłu wydaje rentę matki, o ile służy to zrobieniu dobrego wrażenia. Kiedy dojdzie do własnych pieniędzy i władzy, staje się bardzo niebezpieczny. Odgrywa się na wszystkich za faktyczne i urojone niepowodzenia. Na starość niby król Midas, lśni złociście łysiną, wymachując oślimi uszami.
WAGA - żona
Leniwa, cukierkowa, infantylna panienka bez wzglądu na wiek. Pozornie bez własnego zdania, jest chłodna i bez przerwy kalkulująca. Nadaje się wyłącznie na żon dla dyplomaty, który rzadko bywa w domu i potrafi się obejść bez normalnej, klasycznie pojętej rodziny. Niewierna, lunatyczna, marzy o romantycznych hawajskich zachodach słońca z nieśmiałym studentem, zapominając zrobi pranie, kupi pieczywo i pozmywa naczynia. Dość niechlujna i niedbała nie nadaje się do prowadzenia domu i wychowywania dzieci, którym zamiast śniadania robi zielnik roślin nowozelandzkich lub karmnik dla sikorek. 
WAGA - mąż
W sprawach osobistych jest tak pozbawiony instynktu i kręgosłupa, że można go bardzo łatwo złowić na męża o ile jest heteroseksualistą. Jest jeden warunek: dama oświadcza się i bierze wszystko w swoje ręce. Pozornie romantyczny i czarujący kochanek myśli wyłącznie o własnej wygodzie. Dom go nie interesuje, dzieci męczą. Chętnie ucieka od nawet najprostszych obowiązków, twierdząc, że inni potrafią to załatwi lepiej. Jest egoistyczny i leniwy. Rozwodzi się bez problemu, o ile żona zaproponuje mu korzystne warunki i brak kłopotów związanych z rozstaniem.

SKORPION
22 października Słońce wchodzi przerażone w znak Skorpiona. Dzieci urodzone w tym czasie są pozornie grzeczne i pogodne, acz kopią wilcze doły, zastawiają pułapki i sypią truciznę do placka ze śliwkami. Po zabawach w doktora, już w wieku niemowlęcym, współżyją z gosposią lub wujkiem. Wyrastają szybko, od maleństwa nauczone terroryzować otoczenie i wyruszają w świat.
PANI SKORPION
Sprytna do granic dobrego smaku, wszędobylska wpychalska, ma energii średniej wielkości oddziału tatarskiego. Jest tym, czym chce rozmówca. Nigdy nie mówi tego co myśli. Słucha i gromadzi materiały obciążające innych. Zdając się pogodna, pełna chęci życia i koleżeńska, jest podstępna wredną erotomanką. Niewyżyta - seksualnie, w środku zimna, wije się oblizując lubieżnie, najchętniej wokół mężów i kochanków najbliższych przyjaciółek. Chora z ambicji zamiast się doskonalić, nienawidzi lepszych od siebie. O ile ktoś daje się wykorzystywać ma zapewniony pozorny spokój. Pani Skorpion wyciśnie każdą cytrynę, a potem w najlepszym wypadku wyrzuci, a nie rozdepcze. Je mściwa i pamiętliwa gotowa zrobi każde świństwo, ale cudzymi rękami. Napuszcza na siebie ludzi, zużywając na to całą swoją neurasteniczną energię. Sądzi innych według siebie, wic jest niezwykle nieufna. Noce spędza wyjąc z bezsilnej złości, że nie może wykorzystać wszystkich istniejących mężczyzn to tylko z braku czasu.
PAN SKORPION
Jeżeli jakiś mężczyzna z paskudnym uśmiechem uszczypnie zalotnie przechodząc staruszkę, zakonnicę a nawet suczkę, możemy by pewni, że jest to Skorpion. Jego popęd seksualny równy jest jego wredności. Próbuje zawsze, przegrywa rzadko. Nie przepuści nikomu. Jego cała energia skoncentrowana jest na seksie. Nie kieruje się żadnymi kryteriami ani estetycznymi, ani psychicznymi. Osobowość wybitnie schizofreniczna. Potrafi utrzymać 5 równoległych romansów na powierzchni 20 metrów kwadratowych. Każda z pań myśli, że jest jedyna. Upatrzona ofiara nie ma żadnych szans. Największy aktor wśród wszystkich znaków Zodiaku, potrafi być Ghandim, Kaligulą i Kaczorem Donaldem w zależności od potrzeby. Cały ten wysiłek ma jeden cel. Klapa ofiar choćby na pięć minut. W interesach trzyma tylko z silniejszymi. Nie ma przyjaciół. Czego nie załatwią mu mężczyźni, załatwią ich żony. Myśli tylko o sobie i sobą jest zachwycony. Sam bardzo złośliwy i brutalny nie zapomina choćby najmniejszej zniewagi. Czeka latami, żeby się zemści za jakiś drobiazg. Interesujące jest to, że gotów jest zabić siebie, żeby choć drasnąć kogoś, kogo nie lubi. Wszyscy się go boją, nikt mu nie ufa, a on jak perpetuum mobile napędzane żółcią regeneruje siły tylko po to, żeby móc zniszczy wszystkich, którzy mu przeszkadzają.
SKORPION - żona
Twarda i zaborcza erotomanka, trzyma męża i rodzinę w żelaznych kleszczach. Chimeryczna zazdrośnica ogranicza nawet służbowe kontakty małżonka do minimum. Jego przyjaciół nie toleruje, zastępując ich swoimi koleżankami. Jest podejrzliwa, przebiegła i mściwa. Nigdy nie wiadomo co knuje. Rodzina jest dla niej rodzajem zabawki, którą nie chce się z nikim dzieli. Ulubioną rozrywką jest intrygowanie wśród przyjaciółek i obserwowanie sterroryzowanego partnera, którego każdy indywidualny ruch potrafi przewidzieć i udaremni. 
SKORPION - mąż
Jest twardy, podejrzliwy, zamknięty w sobie i niezwykle pamiętliwy. Nie warto z nim zaczynać, zemści się za każdą drobnostkę. Od żony wymaga nadzwyczajnych wyczynów seksualnych, chociaż zwykle ma parę kochanek. Jego obsesją jest 100% lojalność partnerki. Dla siebie wyznacza inne normy. Jego władczość, specyficzny chłód i zamknięcie w sobie są wyjątkowo męczące na dłuższą metę, tym bardziej, że nie można go ani wzruszyć, ani oszukać tak zwanymi kobiecymi sztuczkami. Trzeba bardzo uważa, bo urażony staje się bardzo niebezpieczny i bezwzględny. Partnerski układ ze Skorpionem nie wchodzi w rachubę. 

STRZELEC
Planeta Jowisz niczym złośliwy bożek wygląda zza ołowianych, listopadowych chmur. Po zakale społeczeństwa - Skorpionie, kolej na paskudnego Strzelca. Dziecko urodzone w tym znaku jest złośliwe i przemądrzałe. Pozbawione serca i wdzięku, o ile jest chłopcem cały dzień strzela z korkowca, strojąc miny do szyby okiennej, o ile jest dziewczynką robi sobie balowy makijaż i ciągnie kota za ogon przeglądając się z zachwytem w lustrze.
PANI STRZELEC
Paskudna zołza. Złośliwa, nienawidząca kobiet, gnuśna bałaganiara. Wyjątkowo wredny charakter idealnie odbija się na jej pretensjonalnej, nalanej twarzy. Ludzie specjalnie się do niej nie garną, a wręcz przeciwnie. Jest agresywna, zaczepna i pełna wulgarnego, jadowitego zadowolenia z siebie. W młodości ugania się za chłopcami, po czym wchodzi jej to w nawyk i trwa do późnej, groteskowej starości. Nie przepuści żadnemu osobnikowi płci przeciwnej. O ile jest przystojny, ciągnie go podstępnie do sypialni i gotuje mu "to co mamusia". O ile nie jest przystojny, przyczepia się do niego jak rzep i popisuje się niewybrednymi złośliwościami, żeby zwrócić uwagę towarzystwa. Aby rozszerzyć swój zakres znęcania się nad światem kupuje, a chętniej podkrada zwierzęta, na które może się bezkarnie wydzierać lub dręczyć wymyślnie, co uwielbia. W gnębi duszy jest skąpa. Chętnie wyłudza stare ubrania i zaproszenia od bogatych znajomych, gdzie je i pije bez opamiętania. Z oszczędności hoduje jarzyny, choćby na parapecie kawalerki, 3 m od autostrady. Ma zawsze rozmazany tani makijaż i brudne ręce, bo na mydle też oszczędza. Przeważnie ma jakiegoś rozdeptanego męża i dzieci, ale trwa to relatywnie krótko, bo mężczyźni uciekają od niej na koniec świata, wymyślając jakiekolwiek wykręty, żeby w ogóle wydostać się z domu, w którym Pani Strzelec nie przepuści nikomu rechocąc z własnych konceptów. Na starość na żylastych nogach z trudem nadąża za ukochanymi młodzieńcami. Siedzi na balkonie, ciągnie kota za ogon i je nie umyte marchewki własnego chowu, przeglądając się z zachwytem w lustrze. 
PAN STRZELEC
Niezwykle myląca jest jego donkiszoteria i błyskotliwość. Mydłkowato przystojny, wierinteligentny, jest Pan Strzelec wyjątkowo stabilnym, tępym, acz podstępnym przeciwnikiem. W głębi duszy zakompleksiony samotnik o skłonnościach sadystycznych, chętnie wymusza hołdy sterroryzowanego otoczenia. Stworzony dla świata z czasów wojny stuletniej, najchętniej mieszkałby w koszarach sprawdzając czystość i kontrolując korespondencję podwładnych. Próżny do granic dobrego smaku stroi miny do każdej mijanej szyby, w której w swoim pojęciu widzi uskrzydlonego Boga Wojny, lub minimum premiera. Z radości szpieguje i wykrywa najdrobniejsze niedociągnięcia, aby karać winnych. Uznaje tylko męskie towarzystwo, w głębi duszy pogardza kobietami. Jedynym przejawem jego wrażliwości jest wrażliwość na siebie. O ile się żeni, rezygnując z ukochanego obozowego trybu życia, wybiera ubogą masochistkę, którą może bez trudu opanować i wykorzystywać. Głuchy na muzykę, ślepy na sztukę, usypiający przy inteligentnej rozmowie, tępo rozpolitykowany, wiedzie życie samotne i puste. Ambicja zastępuje mu wszystkie inne ludzkie uczucia. Na starość zasznurowany w gorsecie, paraduje tabetycznym krokiem w swoim starym mundurze, szturchając kijaszkiem bawiące się w parku dzieci.
STRZELEC - żona
Złośliwa, pewna siebie wścibska sknera terroryzuje męża i dzieci w niewybredny sposób. Zawsze ma rację, zawsze sięga wyżej niż powinna. W sposób nieelegancki podlizuje się silniejszym i bogatszym od siebie. O ile mąż się podporządkuje, ma szanse nie zostać wyrzucony z domu pod byle pretekstem. Źle wychowana i mająca słabość do młodszych, najlepiej ciemnoskórych chłopców, jest z siebie ni zwykle zadowolona. Dokucza wszystkim, szokuje ordynarnymi dowcipami, zaszywa oszczędności w sienniku i wysyła nieletnią córeczkę sprzedawać zapałki.
STRZELEC - mąż
Mało inteligentny, nierodzinny, oschły, bardzo pewny siebie, bez uzasadnienia szuka na żonę królewny z bajki. Bardzo prędko po ślubie zaczyna niegrzecznie i nietaktownie, za pomocą niewybrednych argumentów, egzekwować swoje racje. Wygłasza napuszone, niezbyt odkrywcze przemówienia, zamęczając domowników. Bogu dzięki najchętniej spędza czas z kolegami lub swoimi platonicznymi, głupiutkimi wielbicielkami, gdyż zakochany jest zawsze, tyle, że może zapomnieć w kim. Od żony oczekuje wiary w jego nierealne plany i żeby chwaliła go bez przerwy. Dzieci i ile ma, nie zauważa. Generalnie bardzo męczący na dłuższą metę.

KOZIOROŻEC
22 II do Ziemi zbliża się wielki ponury Saturn. Planeta chłodu, smutku i nieszczęść. Od tego dnia zaczną się rodzić nieszczęsne Koziorożce. Dziecko Koziorożec jest skryte, zakompleksione, ssie palec, rączki trzyma pod kołdrą. Jest ponure żarłoczne, masochistyczne i tępe.
PANI KOZIOROŻEC
Ambitna kretynka. Nadpobudliwa, tępa histeryczka. W życiu jej nie idzie. Łapie się za wszystko i wszystko robi źle. O ile śpiewa, to najwyżej wyje, o ile jest projektantką mody, jej czołowym osiągnięciem jest pokrowiec na syrenkę w łowickie pasy. O ile zajmie się sztuką, ma najwyżej wystawę pośmiertną i to na prowincji. Jest posępna, zupełnie pozbawiona poczucia humoru i dobrego smaku. Żyjąc w świecie pozorów udaje popularną diwę. Łypiąc łakomie dookoła, prowadza się z młodzieńcami o predylekcjach niekoniecznie heteroseksualnych. Dzidzia piernik, od której mężczyźni uciekają po dwóch dniach z najbliższym kolegą lub wstępują do klasztoru. O ile ma dziecko, acz o to trudno w związku z jej wybitną nieatrakcyjnością, dziecko to ma gorzej niż nieszczęśni bohaterowie Dickensa. Brudne i smutne patrzy na swoją samotną matkę, słaniającą się z chorej ambicji. Skąpa, uparta, podskakująca niczym galwaniczna żaba, co osiągnie - zniszczy sama. Kończy jako wyliniała laleczka w różowej czapeczce, kupująca sobie miejsce na niegustowny grobowiec z płaczącym cherubinkiem.
PAN KOZIOROŻEC
Jeżeli jakiś gentleman w towarzystwie nie da się rozbawić nawet najlepszym żartem, nie reaguje na komplementy, pije niechętnie byle co, zapala jeden tani papieros od drugiego, zamyśla się tępo i nie reaguje na piękne kobiety, jest to Koziorożec. Pozbawiony fantazji, luzu i dystansu do świata, zamyka się w sobie stając się coraz bardziej nieatrakcyjny fizycznie i psychicznie. Niechlujny, nieelegancki, nie potrafiący cieszy się niczym, zamęcza najbliższe otoczenie nie potrzebnymi uwagami. Podejrzliwy pedant liczy zapałki i zaznacza ilość alkoholu w butelkach. Potrzeby ma minimalne i przekonany o własnych racjach, usiłuje pozbawi swoich bliskich radości życia. Seksualnie nie istnieje. To co nazywa życiem erotycznym, to ponura gimnastyka z niekochanymi kobietami. Ich wygląd jest obojętny, on ma tylko swoje problemy. Kocha nie potrafi. Często impotent. Fanatycznie przywiązuje się do dziwnych idei. Z czasem staje się niebezpiecznym maniakiem bez instynktu samozachowawczego. Może da się chętnie ukrzyżować, albo podpala się pod byle pretekstem pod Konsulatem USA. Ucieka jak najdalej. Stalin astrologii.
KOZIOROŻEC - żona
Skąpa, zakompleksiona, przyziemna i niekobieca, zwykle zajmuje się jak najtańszym prowadzeniem swojego smutnego, pozbawionego fantazji domu. Wokół niej jest zawsze brzydko i posępnie. Jej świat składa się wyłącznie z poświęceń, obowiązków i rachunków. Choćby miała 20 lat zamartwia się wysokością przyszłej emerytury. Gotuje ciężko i bez wyobraźni, oszczędza na każdym produkcie. Dzieci marionetki w wyrośniętych ubrankach muszą myć ręce 50 razy dziennie i składać skarpetki w kancik. O mężu nie ma co mówić, bo przy pierwszej okazji ucieka.
KOZIOROŻEC - mąż
Tchórzliwy i zakompleksiony, ociężały pan Koziorożec jest chodzącym wyrzutem sumienia. Żeni się dość wcześnie z jakąś brzydką koleżanką z klasy lub krewną, bo ładnych i inteligentnych kobiet się boi. Jego dom jest odarty z romantyzmu i czułości, a on sam nieustannie kontroluje czystość i domowe wydatki. Chorobliwie zazdrosny, podejrzliwy i nudny, nie lubi kontaktów towarzyskich, gdyż wymagają, niestety pewnych nakładów finansowych. Urodzony pesymista rozpatruje pewne zagadnienia mogące wyniknąć z karygodnych zaniedbań domowników. O ile ucieka w pracę, jest spokój dopóki nie skończy, i wtedy znowu męczarnia.

WODNIK
20 I. Zimna, ponura i tajemnicza planeta Saturn straszy ciągle nad horyzontem. Na świat przychodzą Wodniki, dzieci wampiry wysysające soki z Bogu ducha winnych matek. Sprytne i wścibskie, i tak wiedzą lepiej.
PANI WODNIK
Sprytna histeryczka. Niezwykle sprzeczna natura. Pod bardzo wieloma względami przypomina mężczyzn z tego znaku, dla którego o dziwo jest idealną partnerką. Jako nastolatka infantylna, lodowata w środku, gaworzy i chichocze niczym dziecina. Żałosna i nie mająca pojęcia o autentycznych emocjach, jest urodzoną aktorką. Jako dziecko gra wspaniale dziecko, jako kobieta gra kobietę. Jest sentymentalna i nierówna. Na wszelki wypadek zasypuje wszystkich laurkami, mając jednocześnie uczucie niedowartościowania i nie spełnienia. Za mąż wychodzi wcześnie nie znając prawie swojego partnera, głównie po to żeby zaimponować koleżankom. Infantylna i bez powodu pewna siebie, nienawidzi kontaktów fizycznych z partnerem, zastępując je bezsensownymi aktywnościami gospodarczo-finansowymi. Jak Pani Panna, jest urodzoną przełożoną zakładu dla dziewcząt. Prawdziwa tragedia zaczyna się po ucieczce zdominowanego męża. Wtedy Pani Wodnik obnosi gdacząc swoją klęskę i całą energię kieruje na wysysanie resztek indywidualności z dziecka, które choćby było Leonardem da Vinci, dla niej jest zbyt lekko ubranym idiotą ze źle ostrzyżonymi włosami. Na starość zostaje radiestetką mierzącą wahadełkiem swoje ciśnienie i sprawdzającą przy pomocy jajek na bekonie stan swojej wątroby. Wyjątkowa kretynka.
PAN WODNIK
Mizogeniczny, agresywny upiór. Infantylny bufon osądzający bez żadnej podstawy cały świat. To co w Wodniku sugeruje posiadanie wyobraźni jest histerycznym usiłowaniem bycia za wszelką cen innym od otoczenia. Czarujący przy pierwszym zetknięciu, jest Pan Wodnik neurastenicznym gęgałem zanudzającym otoczenie swoimi pseudooryginalnymi pomysłami. Z rozpaczy, że nie wszyscy padają na kolana przy pierwszym z nim zetknięciu, dość wcześnie siwieje, lub łysieje "w placek". Jest hipochondrykiem, który dla popisu skłonny jest demonstracyjnie umrzeć na katar. Opiekuńczy, pogodny narzeczony, po ślubie zmienia się w zamkniętego, ponurego egoistę bez przerwy robiącego małostkowe uwagi. Gardzi kobietami. Nie znosi mężczyzn. Wszystkich uważa za gorszych od siebie podludzi. Jego schizofreniczna osobowość sprawia, że Pan Wodnik w domu i poza domem, to dwie rożne osoby. Nikt go nie lubi, czego absolutnie nie potrafi przyjąć do wiadomości. Uważa, że jest fantastyczny. Jego stosunek do ludzi sprawia, że nie sposób z nim pracować. Będąc woźnym drze się na dyrektora, będąc dyrektorem opluwa ministra. Seksualnie nadpobudliwy, usiłuje zdobywać kobiety idiotycznymi uwagami i żartami. Jako kochanek niezwykle męczący i nierówny jak klimakteryczna primabalerina. Na starość dziwaczeje paskudnie i rosną mu włosy w uszach, co dodane do siwizny i łysiny odstręcza, resztkę wielbicielek. Biedny, bo pieniędzy nigdy nie ma. Zdziczały jest plagą darmowych odczytów, gdzie wymądrza się zadając podchwytliwe pytania. Coś okropnego.
WODNIK - żona
Idealna partnerka dla głuchoniemego. Rozgdakana histeryczka mówiąca bez przerwy, ciągle gdzieś pędzi, ciągle czegoś nowego wymaga. W domu nigdy nie wiadomo gdzie stoi fotel, bo namiętnie dokonuje bezsensownych przemeblowań. Pozornie pełna fantazji i bezinteresowna, lubi pieniądze i potraf i je bezpardonowo wyłudzi od męża. Dzieci zadręcza ciągłą kontrolą i tyradami wychowawczymi. Nawet dorosły syn nie ma szansy wykąpać się w spokoju. Mama z całą pewności wpadnie do łazienki pod byle pretekstem. Jako żona niezwykle ruchliwa w dzień, a klocowata w nocy.
WODNIK - mąż
Idealny partner dla głuchoniemej. Żeni się niechętnie. O ile to zrobi, nie przestaje ani na sekundę pouczać żony. Psychopatyczny besserwisser, pedantyczny i skąpy wpędza otoczenie w stresy. W domu jest ponury i zasadniczy. A w stosunku nawet do nic nie obchodzących go osób obcych, udaje uroczego bawidamka. Dzieci nie lubi, zwierzęta prędko go nudzą. Często popada w tandetne romanse, wtedy niewybrednie kłamie. Buduje egzystencję rodziny na bezpodstawnej wierze w swoje szczęście, którego nie ma. O ile żona nie zatka sobie uszu i nie przejmie spraw finansowych może by krucho, acz znam pozytywne wyjątki.

RYBA
22 II na niebie jedna z najdziwniejszych planet, patron neurasteników i lunatyków - Neptun. Zaczynają się rodzi upiory, zmora innych znaków, skłonne do używek, niemożliwe do zaakceptowania Rybki. Niestety, jak dotąd nikt jeszcze nie znalazł sposobu na wyeliminowanie tego znaku. Dziecko RYBA to mały rozdygotany histeryk. O ile w ogóle przestaje płakać, zanosi się piskliwym idiotycznym chichotem bez powodu. Sika w majtki do wieku maturalnego. Obgryza paznokcie i doprowadza rodziców do stanów samobójczych.
PANI RYBA
Wodnistooka dziewczynka chowająca się za szaf ,płacząca przy sznyclu cielęcym z kopytkami i sałatą, wyrasta na piszącą wiersze i zbierającą aktorki, zapłakaną panienkę. Obgryzionymi paluszkami przeciera wiecznie czerwone oczki i wielkie to zaskoczenie, jeśli nie jest lunatyczką. Rozkapryszona, leniwa i bierna, jest uosobieniem wulgarnego archetypu kobiecości. W wieku jedenastu lat zakochuje się w wujku ze strony ojca i po raz pierwszy usiłuje popełnić samobójstwo pijąc borygo. Niestety, odratowana za mąż wychodzi bez problemu, wykorzystując brak rozumu i intuicji u kolegi z klasy. Rozczytana w romansach, wyobraża sobie małżeństwo jako ciągłą wymianę pachnących bilecików i schadzki w malowniczych altanach. Seksualnie, pełna wiary w motylki, nie może pogodzić się z brutalną fizjologią. O ile wszystko przebiega normalnie, jest to powód do następnego usiłowania samobójstwa, przez utopienie, lub pójście samopas w Puszczę Białowieską. Leniwa, niezdolna, bluszczowata, niezdecydowana, niczym jemioła wypija soki z otoczenia. Tępa i małostkowa, niezdolna do jakiegokolwiek działania, pozuje na heroinę romansu i swoimi humorami tak zastrasza otoczenie, że po jakimś czasie, może leżeć czytając francuskie powieści rycerskie, tyjąc jak pulpet od niewybrednych, przeterminowanych herbatników. W późnej starości, bo jako pasożyt żyje długo, opłakuje męża, który z niewiadomych powodów zginał podobno zjedzony przez piranie.
PAN RYBA
Bul, bul. Kobieta, która ma nieszczęście zakochać się w Panu Rybie, o ile nie chce zwariować i móc uratować swoją tożsamość, niech ucieka na koniec świata, albo od razu się otruje. Romantyczny, kruchy chłopiec z bukiecikiem niezapominajek. Samotny i uciekający od światowego życia, doprowadza energiczne koleżanki do szaleństwa z miłości. Wiecznie obrażony na cały świat, niedoceniany w swoim pojęciu przez nikogo, narzuca Pan Ryba pewien niepowtarzalny, tandetno-sentymentalny styl romansu. Blady, na pograniczu samobójstwa, skłócony z matką i całym światem, jest idealnym uosobieniem romantycznego kochanka. Bierny, niezdecydowany, zakompleksiony, bez problemu o dziwo, odnajduje się w seksie. Jest do szpiku kości zepsuty i nieprzyzwoity. Dzięki intuicji właściwej znakom wodnym, znajduje słynny guzik, który uruchamia seksualnie i gubi każdą kobietę. Będąc na zewnątrz zaszczutą ofiarą, cały czas w defensywie pozwala się łaskawie, godzi i zdobywa. Kłamie potwornie, zarzucając kłamstwo każdemu. Doprowadza do konfliktów, które natychmiast wykorzystuje na swoją korzyść. Kobieta, która ma nieszczęście mieć męża Rybę, powinna zdawać sobie sprawę, że jakakolwiek negatywna uwaga może spowodować rozwód lub romans wyżej wymienionego, nawet ze starą dozorczynią tylko po to, by niedowartościowany Pan Ryba poczuł się lepiej. Np. siedzimy sobie z naszym kochankiem Rybą, pijemy szampana i słuchamy jego serenady. Od kilku dni jest cudownie. Zaadaptowaliśmy parcel na Sadybie i jesteśmy w upragnionej przez Pana Ryb ciąży. Po czym Pan Ryba wychodzi na chwil do toalety. z toalety za 10 minut wypełza wstrętny nienawidzący nas gad, który przypomina nam przypalenie marchewki w 1964 roku, poddaje w wątpliwość ojcostwo upragnionej ciąży, pakuje się, wycofuje wkład na parcelę i wraca do matki. Słaby, sentymentalny, ograniczony, wygodny egoista, przed którym słusznie ostrzegają wszystkie astrologie świata.
RYBA - żona
Chorowita, zestresowana, wiecznie urażona gaduła, potwornie boi się świata. Seksualnie bez kompleksu, całą odpowiedzialność za swoje doznania erotyczne zrzuca na partnera. Cały czas udaje upośledzone biedactwo, starając się unikną jakiejkolwiek odpowiedzialności za swoją znerwicowaną, niedożywioną rodzinę. Poza domem chichocze i podskakuje jak nastolatka. Generalnie niezła aktorka i spryciula, która grając słabiutką kobietkę, wyciska wszystkich jak cytryn, wyłudzając prezenty.
RYBA - mąż
Naiwny nieudacznik, któremu pieniądze i okazje życiowe przeciekaj przez palce. Histeryczny i infantylny w domu mówi bez przerwy, domagając się pochwal nawet za drobiazgi. Wprowadza się w różne stany psychiczne sam. Nigdy nie wiadomo jaki będzie miał humor. Nie jest on zależny od jakichkolwiek czynników zewnętrznych. Żona pana Ryby, niczym saper, musi uważać na jego nastroje i znosić awantury, patrząc jak za dużo je i pije coraz bardziej tracąc kontur.

PODSUMOWANIE
Poradnik astrologii negatywnej "Jak straci przyjaciół", ma pełnić przede wszystkim funkcję głosu doradczego w sprawie wyboru tak zwanych mężczyzn, kobiet, dzieci, a nawet zwierząt naszego życia, jak również partnerów do interesów. Ma pomagać nam w nie popełnianiu błędów już na starcie i nie wiązaniu się z jakąś paskudą. Zapewniam Państwa, że macie więcej cech negatywnych, niż pozytywnych. Są one inne u kobiet i u mężczyzn, mimo, że urodzeni są w tym samym czasie. Każda płeć jest wstrętna na swój sposób. Po dokładnym zapoznaniu się z treścią poradnika, zrozumiemy, że nie jesteśmy jakimś szczególnym wyjątkiem. Wszyscy mają mnóstwo wad i praktycznie nikt nie zasługuje na sympatię. Po prostu nie ma dobrych znaków Zodiaku. Wszystkie są złe. W momencie naszego przyjścia na świat, gwiazdy decydują o naszych wadach. Nie ma najmniejszego sensu z nimi walczyć. Nie ma również sensu czytanie pełnych optymizmu charakterystyk astrologicznych i horoskopów, które mają służyć wyłącznie stępieniu naszej czujności, wobec pozornie miłych osób z naszego otoczenia.


& Małgorzata i Piotr Majkowscy.
Przedruk z "Jak stracić przyjaciół - PORADNIK ASTROLOGICZNY" Hanny Bakuły

----------


## TommyT

ja jestem Skorpionem a moja małażonka Rybką,
pozdrawiamy
Tomek i Ola

----------


## ponury63

> Przedruk z "Jak stracić przyjaciół - PORADNIK ASTROLOGICZNY" Hanny Bakuły


No, to mam jeden tekst źródłowy mniej....
Ale, ale, jest jeszcze - jak zyskać przyjaciół!!

----------


## ponury63

*Baran* (20.III - 18.IV) 
Urodzeni pod tym znakiem są z natury rzeczy ociężali umysłowo i z trudem uczą się najprostszych czynności. Tylko długotrwałym biciem Barana można skłonić do przyswojenia minimum wiedzy (tabliczka mnożenia, wyjątki na "RZ"). Ludzie spod tego znaku z powodu swojej tępoty w pracy dezorganizują wszystko, dzięki czemu awansują szybko na wysokie stanowiska. W kontaktach towarzyskich Barany sa z reguły niezmiernie uciążliwe i z powodu najmniejszego pretekstu, a nierzadko i bez, wywołują karczemne burdy i bijatyki. Na szczęście żyją krótko. 

*Byk* (19.IV - 19.V) 
Wdzięk powiatowego Casanovy i skłonności do ekshibicjonizmu. Niczym nie zmącone przekonanie, ze jest pępkiem świata. Lubi mizdrzyć się zarówno przed lustrem jak i w pracy. Najbliższą rodzinę terroryzuje od urodzenia do późnej starości. Nigdy niczego nie czyta, choć o wszystkim ma z góry wyrobione zdanie. 

*Bliźnięta* (20.V - 20.VI) 
Ludzie spod tego znaku w ogóle nie osiągają dojrzałości zarówno intelektualnej, jak i uczuciowej. Jedyne co naprawdę potrafią, to raz w tygodniu wypełnić kupon Totolotka. Niezdarnie to ukrywają, ale największą przyjemność sprawia im dłubanie w nosie. Zapraszając takiego do domu należy pamiętać, ze kradnie i koniecznie przed wyjściem zrewidować. 

*Rak* (21.VI - 21.VII) 
Szkoda słów. Nie pomoże nawet oddział zamknięty. Urodzeni pod znakiem Raka oszukują na każdym kroku, zdradzają, uwielbiają podłożyć świnię. Rakom nie można wierzyć nigdy i w niczym. Jeśli np. Rak mówi, ze ceni sobie twoja przyjaźń, to można być pewnym, ze przed godzina napisał do szefa donos. Raki stale komuś czegoś zazdroszczą, a po dwudziestym piątym roku życia łysieją, garbią się i tracą zęby. Słusznie zresztą. 

*Lew* (22.VII - 21.VIII) 
Urodzeni pod znakiem Lwa od najmłodszych lat maja skłonności do narkomanii, pijaństwa i najbardziej brutalnej rozpusty. Nie lubią się uczyć, z trudem kończą szkoły, nawet specjalne. Uwielbiają krzywoprzysięstwo i bardzo chętnie zeznają przed sądem. Zdemaskowani wywołują awantury i dantejskie sceny. W życiu rodzinnym Lwy na szczęście nie uczestniczą. 

*Panna* (22.VIII - 21.IX) 
Bardziej osobiste wiązanie się z ludźmi urodzonymi pod tym znakiem to rzecz beznadziejna, bo Panna - zarówno rodzaju męskiego, jak i żeńskiego - jako partner erotyczny wykazuje wdzięk słonia i pomysłowość królika. Dzieci ze związku Panny z jakimkolwiek innym znakiem kończą na ogol w klinikach dla nerwicowców. 

*Waga* (22.IX - 22.X) 
Trzeba mieć prawdziwego pecha, żeby urodzić się pod znakiem Wagi. To przesądza właściwie o wszystkim. Wagi mają krótka pamięć i wzrok, dwie lewe ręce, tępy słuch i dowcip, ambicje zawodowe i poczucie humoru w zaniku. Nie mają natomiast szczęścia do pieniędzy, powodzenia w miłości, rozumu i zdrowia. 

*Skorpion* (23.X - 21.XI) 
Ma manię prześladowczą. Nic nie jest w stanie zmienić jego przekonania, że licznym, stałym niepowodzeniom Skorpiona winien jest zawsze ktoś inny, a nie on sam. Ze strachu atakuje pierwszy i od tyłu. Z przyjemnością dręczy zwierzęta i marzy o posadzie dozorcy w ZOO. 

*Strzelec* (22.XI - 20.XII) 
Osobnik spod tego znaku wykazuje dużo energii i pomysłowości - urodzony działacz społeczny. Oczywiście do czego się nie weźmie, to spieprzy. W dzieciństwie zabiera młodszym dzieciom cukierki. Ma skłonności do samogwałtu i podgląda w toalecie. Na starość pisuje wspomnienia od początku do końca zmyślone. 

*Koziorożec* (21.XII - 19.I) 
Każde zdrowe i dbające o swój rozwój społeczeństwo powinno natychmiast izolować osoby spod znaku Koziorożca. Koziorożec, sam alkoholik i analfabeta, chętnie deprawuje młodzież, gwałci staruszki, póki nie popadnie w nieuchronną impotencję. Nadaje się wyłącznie do kopania rowów, a i to pod nadzorem. W życiu rodzinnym przeważnie bije. 

*Wodnik* (20.I - 18.II) 
Ma szalony pociąg do gastronomii czwartej kategorii i nigdy nie oddaje pożyczonych pieniędzy. Mężczyźni spod tego znaku, wcześniej czy później, okazują się homoseksualistami, a kobiety nimfomankami. W zakładzie penitencjarnym czują się nieźle. 

*Ryby* (19.II - 19.III) 
Bez przerwy powoduje ciągłe nieporozumienia w pracy i w domu. Prochu na pewno nie wymyśli. Sprawdza się jako kontroler biletów autobusowych. Lubi pornografie. Pod żadnym pozorem nie dopuszczać go do urządzeń bardziej skomplikowanych, niż tłuczek do kartofli, bo popsuje. Znak sprzyjający - żaden.

----------


## Bezdomny

Jam jest Pan Bliźniak a to ma żona Pani Bliźniaczka i córa ma Bliźniaczka, a wszystko co powyżej o Bliźniakach to prawdopodobne   :Wink2:  Ze statystyki widać że bardziej jesteśmy teoretykami niż praktykami (mało nas).
Ponury pisz dalej   :big grin:

----------


## Joskul

O rany, jestem potworem, można się załamać! Może następnym razem choć jedną dobrą cechę, proszę. Gdyby rodzina przeczytała, eksmitują mnie, to pewne.

----------


## ślivka

Jeszcze ja wchodzę do silnej grupy pod wezwaniem skorpiona.

----------


## Honorata

czyli dominuja Lwy, skorpiony i koziorożce -same uparciuchy!!!  :Lol:  
ja jestem rybka, mąż lew...

----------


## ślivka

A co powiecie na duet ,ona skorpion,a on baran?

----------


## ponury63

*a sami sprawdźcie...*  :Wink2:  

*a tu trochę poważniej...*  :Roll:

----------


## ponury63

:Wink2:  *Horoskop*  :Wink2:  

*BARAN*

Jesteś niezwykle zdolny, urodziwy i owłosiony. W tym roku wszyscy darzyć Cię będą szacunkiem za Twą wiedzę na temat trawy. Drogi baranie - jeśli jesteś kobietą - to głupio mi się tak do Ciebie zwracać. Droga Owco - w tym roku zakocha się w Tobie ktoś w typie Roberta Redforda, Mela Gibsona, Brada Pitta Antonio Banderasa, Leszka Millera (niepotrzebne skreślić). Droga Owco -  jeśli zaś jesteś mężczyzną - to w tym roku zakocha się w Tobie ktoś w typie: Cindy Crowford, Naomi Campbell, Sharon Stone,  (żadnej  nie skreślaj). Zdrowie - jak koń i ryba razem wzięci. Szczęśliwa liczba - 997.


*BYK*

Jesteś silny i to jedyna pozytywna Twoja cecha. Jesteś jednak przedsiębiorczy. Zawsze wiesz gdzie można podwędzić rolkę papy albo styropian. Nadchodzący rok nie będzie się dla Ciebie wyróżniał niczym szczególnym. Drobne kanciki, szmugielek i udawanie biedaka w Urzędzie Skarbowym. W miłości - jak zwykle: Dużo szumu i du dumu.


*BLIŹNIĘTA*

Przed Tobą dobry rok, jeśli lubisz kartofle. W pracy wykaż się rozwagą - szefowi mów, że jest genialny, że go cenisz i szanujesz, a donos do Urzędu Skarbowego wyślij pocztą z innego miasta. Miłość - jeżeli interesują Cię cudze żony, to zwróć uwagę na jakąś panią Koziorożcową. Mężowi i tak bez różnicy. W sierpniu - zaproszenie z ambasady - ktoś musi posprzątać.


*RAK*

Nie jesteś specjalnie operatywny, raczej oferma. Lecz przyszły rok zapowiada się rewelacyjnie w sprawach sercowych - uwiedziesz szesnaście małolat i jedną dużolatę. Jeśli jesteś kobietą - odwrotnie: jednego małolata i szesnastu pierników. Szczęśliwy dzień - dzień wypłaty.


*LEW*

Jesteś bardzo wrażliwy na swoim punkcie. Łatwo Cię obrazić dając Ci banana. Drogi Lwie - w drugim półroczu możesz nie obawiać się komornika - pomyli mieszkania. W miłości dobry okres - 2 marca między 14.00 a 16.00.


*PANNA*

Jesteś osobą powolną i mimozowatą, a do tego masz trudności z wysławianiem się. Takich jak Ty poszukują na rzeczników prasowych. W życiu prywatnym ostrożnie, Skorpion o wyglądzie niegroźnej jełopy okaże się wyrachowaną świnią z księgowości. W miłości - duże zmiany - zmienisz kochankę na kuchenkę.


*WAGA*

Przyszły rok to wspaniały okres astrologiczny. Osoby spod Twojego znaku najlepiej sprawdzają się jako puci puci - przepraszam - pucybuci. Wago - jeśli planujesz jakiś dłuższy wyjazd - to sobie planuj. Miłość - w listopadzie zgłoś się do ?Randki w ciemno" - będzie program dla nietypowych.


*SKORPION*

Nadchodzący rok będzie wyjątkowy pod względem finansowym. Zarobki niespodziewanie spadną. W tym roku Baran Ci sprzyja, ale miej się na baczności, bo to świrus. Jeśli chodzi o miłość - bądź ostrożny. Unikaj dyskotek. Ma na Ciebie ochotę stara panna spod Panny. Szczęśliwy dzień - 31 lutego.


*STRZELEC*

Będzie to bardzo aktywny rok dla osób spod Twojego znaku. Narobisz się, ale na darmo. Zdrowie - nieźle. Pod koniec roku przejdzie Ci trądzik młodzieńczy. Miłość - szkoda czasu na zaloty, lepiej wybierz się na siłownię. Zmęczysz się tak samo, ale bez konsekwencji. W maju unikaj dentystów - zbierają na wakacje.


*KOZIOROŻEC*

Jesteś uparty - na byle co napierasz się jak szczerbaty na suchara. Jedyne urządzenie techniczne jakie potrafisz obsługiwać to łopata. Jednak dla Twojego znaku rysują się wspaniałe perspektywy zawodowe - praca przy budowie autostrad. Jeśli chodzi o miłość - cacuszka z sex shopu nie pomogą - wybierz się do specjalisty.Ogranicz wydatki na książki. Nie dość, że psujesz wzrok to i tak nic z tego nie rozumiesz.


*WODNIK*

Los Ci sprzyja i dzięki szczęśliwym zbiegom okoliczności osiągniesz sukces. Za trzy lata. Czeka Cię podróż. Rodzina z Kanady przyśle Ci zaproszenie. Do Małkini. Miłość - nie narzekaj, lepiej już nie będzie - cztery kochanki to i tak jak na ciebie za dużo. Pod koniec marca, gdy Księżyc będzie w nowiu, zadbaj o zdrowie - koniecznie zmień dietę. Nie jedz jogurtów, owoców i warzyw. Wskazany smalec i smażone tłuszcze roślinne. 
Szczęśliwy dzień - Tłusty Czwartek.


*RYBY*

W tym roku czeka Cię podróż nad ciepłe morze pod warunkiem, że zorganizujesz trochę gotówki. Kradnij, to w tym okresie jedyne wyjście. Nie przejmuj się - kradną wszyscy. Potocznie nazywa się to prywatyzacją. Miłość - Niestety, czeka Cię flirt. Ze służbą zdrowia. Pamiętaj, że lekarze spod znaku Lwa mają tendencję do wyolbrzymiania szkodliwości alkoholu, a tak naprawdę to sami filują od rana gdzie by tu walnąć lufę i pościskać w izolatce jakąś pielęgniarkę. Szczęśliwy dzień - już był.


*oryginał*

----------


## Danusia

A ja i moja męża to Strzelcowie dzielni, przy czym ja mam ascendent, księżyc icztery inne planety w ...Skorpionie, więc jestem takim skorpionowatym strzelczykiem. Chińszczyzna: ja Pies, a mąż...Kogut  :big grin:

----------


## ponury63

Wnuczka pyta babcię:
- Babuniu, powiedz mi szczerze, czy ty wierzysz w horoskopy?
- Ależ skąd dziecko! My, Lwy, jesteśmy w tym miesiącu bardzo nieufne.



*horoskop z Bacówki*

----------


## Bard13

> Napisał kgadzina
> 
> I żadnej zrównoważonej zodiakalnej Wagi? Żadna nie poważyła się na budowę domu?????????
> 
> 
> Już jest następna - ale faktycznie mało nas. Mój mąż to Baran - też ich tu niewielu.



I jeszcze jedna, chociaż na razie preinwestor.

Poza tym, Wagi to najlepszy znak zodiaku.
Mnóstwo moich kolegów to potwierdzi.

ZAgłosowałbym za nich, ale oni się nie budują akurat...
Cóż Wagi, jako że są najlepsze, są też uczciwe...  :cool:

----------


## Danusia

Bard, sama nie wiem, czy powinnam się obrazić za ten tekst o uczciwości... Hm...naprawdę sądzisz, że budowanie domu zawsze idzie w parze z nieuczciwością??? Ja tam śpię spokojnie.

----------


## Mamona Lisa

Wobec powyższych, jakże KŁAMLIWYCH charakterystyk zodiaku zastanawiam się, czy przyznać się z jakiego znaku jestem, ale zrobię Wam tę łaskę - jestem Lwicą   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## tdxls

> Wobec powyższych, jakże KŁAMLIWYCH charakterystyk zodiaku zastanawiam się, czy przyznać się z jakiego znaku jestem, ale zrobię Wam tę łaskę - jestem Lwicą


Jakich kłamliwych to wszystko to szczera prawda.  :big grin:  
Za wyjątkiem koziołków.  :Wink2:

----------


## McŁoś

PAN WODNIK 
Mizogeniczny, agresywny upiór. Infantylny bufon osądzający bez żadnej podstawy cały świat. To co w Wodniku sugeruje posiadanie wyobraźni jest histerycznym usiłowaniem bycia za wszelką cen innym od otoczenia. Czarujący przy pierwszym zetknięciu, jest Pan Wodnik neurastenicznym gęgałem zanudzającym otoczenie swoimi pseudooryginalnymi pomysłami. Z rozpaczy, że nie wszyscy padają na kolana przy pierwszym z nim zetknięciu, dość wcześnie siwieje, lub łysieje "w placek". Jest hipochondrykiem, który dla popisu skłonny jest demonstracyjnie umrzeć na katar. Opiekuńczy, pogodny narzeczony, po ślubie zmienia się w zamkniętego, ponurego egoistę bez przerwy robiącego małostkowe uwagi. Gardzi kobietami. Nie znosi mężczyzn. Wszystkich uważa za gorszych od siebie podludzi. Jego schizofreniczna osobowość sprawia, że Pan Wodnik w domu i poza domem, to dwie rożne osoby. Nikt go nie lubi, czego absolutnie nie potrafi przyjąć do wiadomości. Uważa, że jest fantastyczny. Jego stosunek do ludzi sprawia, że nie sposób z nim pracować. Będąc woźnym drze się na dyrektora, będąc dyrektorem opluwa ministra. Seksualnie nadpobudliwy, usiłuje zdobywać kobiety idiotycznymi uwagami i żartami. Jako kochanek niezwykle męczący i nierówny jak klimakteryczna primabalerina. Na starość dziwaczeje paskudnie i rosną mu włosy w uszach, co dodane do siwizny i łysiny odstręcza, resztkę wielbicielek. Biedny, bo pieniędzy nigdy nie ma. Zdziczały jest plagą darmowych odczytów, gdzie wymądrza się zadając podchwytliwe pytania. Coś okropnego. 
WODNIK - mąż 
Idealny partner dla głuchoniemej. Żeni się niechętnie. O ile to zrobi, nie przestaje ani na sekundę pouczać żony. Psychopatyczny besserwisser, pedantyczny i skąpy wpędza otoczenie w stresy. W domu jest ponury i zasadniczy. A w stosunku nawet do nic nie obchodzących go osób obcych, udaje uroczego bawidamka. Dzieci nie lubi, zwierzęta prędko go nudzą. Często popada w tandetne romanse, wtedy niewybrednie kłamie. Buduje egzystencję rodziny na bezpodstawnej wierze w swoje szczęście, którego nie ma. O ile żona nie zatka sobie uszu i nie przejmie spraw finansowych może by krucho, acz znam pozytywne wyjątki. 

Cżyżbym był tym wyjątkiem ???  :oops:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Gosc123

ostatni baran   :big grin:

----------


## wasanna

Ja -  uparta Skorpionica jestem siłą napędową przedsięwzięcia, sprawami przyziemnymi jak kasa i organizacja zajmuje się moja zorganizowana i poukładana ślubna Waga

----------


## Teska

Skorpionik  :smile:

----------


## Alis

Ryba- zaznaczona
Koziorożec- jeszcze nie, ale statystyka i tak po jego stronie

----------


## magi

Skorpionek   :big grin:  
Nie taki zły jakim go piszą.
Mamy mocne drugie miejsce, zaraz po koziorożcach (różnica 1%).
 :cool:

----------


## ponury63

_dawno nie było nic wesołego... więc alkohol i znaki zodiaku..._  :big grin: 

*Alkohol*

Jedni krzyczą, że alkohol to Twój wróg, inni łagodzą, że tylko upijać się nie należy. Bo kolacja bez kieliszka dobrego wina nic nie jest warta. Ale są tacy i tacy, którzy za jednym głębszym rozglądają się już przed śniadaniem. Do której grupy należysz i ci się z Tobą stanie, gdy wypijesz o jeden za dużo? To zależy od tego, który ze znaków zodiaku towarzyszył Twoim urodzinom. Pamiętaj jednak, że każdy z nas jest jedynie po części Baranem czy Koziorożcem...

BARAN

Choć rzadko wpada w nałóg, to jednak od czasu do czasu lubi sobie zdrowo golnąć.
Zwala się bez zapowiedzi znajomym na głowę, osusza im cały barek, zapaskudza łazienkę, a nazajutrz na wielkim kacu zgłasza pretensje, że go upili.
Gorzej, jeśli ochota "na jednego" dopada go w jakimś barze lub hotelu. Już po drugim kieliszku dosiada się do sąsiedniego stolika i przejmuje dowództwo nad biesiadą. Zachowuje się przy tym jak zwierzę. Pije z gwinta, czka, winem czy piwem oblewa sobie gors, wydziera się przekrzykując wszystkich. A gdy mu ktoś zwróci uwagę, gotów przyłożyć. Bo Baran po kieliszku dostaje małpiego rozumu więc lepiej mu nie wchodzić w drogę. Awanturuje się, poucza kelnerów, usiłuje tańczyć na stole i kradnie drobne babci klozetowej. Szasta pieniędzmi stawiając kolejkę za kolejką - nawet jeśli już nie ma za co. Na drugi dzień ma kaca - nie tylko alkoholowego, ale także moralnego. Szczególnie, gdy podliczy, ile szmalu przepuścił na popijawę.
Panią Baran alkohol strasznie podnieca. Traci zupełnie zdrowy rozsądek, bo górę biorą chucie. O brzasku chyłkiem ucieka z łóżka w którym obok siebie odkryła dziwnego, zarośniętego faceta.

BYK

Gdyby sam miał płacić za każdy kieliszek wódki, popadłby w abstynencję, choć bardzo lubi wypić i zakąsić.
Ale natura dała mu genialny nos do wyczuwania okazji na odległość. Na wszystkich przyjęciach, imieninach, rautach, promocjach roi się więc od Byków obojga płci walczących przy półmiskach o każdy kęs i co lepsze markowe wina. Bo w gościach Byk byle czego do ust nie weźmie, choć w domu kaszankę pifskiem najwyżej zapija.
Jeśli Byk postawi Ci kiedyś kielicha, miej się na baczności - na pewno chce Cię upić i wykorzystać. On sam prawie nigdy się nie upija. Lubi panować nad sytuacją - zawsze można coś wynieść do domu pod pazuchą. Najbardziej zaś jest mu przykry widok kelnera z rachunkiem. W obawie, by nie dostać zawału znika zwykle przed płaceniem.

BLIŹNIĘTA

Mleko matki szybko zmienia na coś mocniejszego i natychmiast staje się smakoszem przednich trunków. Z niejednego pieca chleb jada, z niejednej butelki pije. Popróbować musi wszystkiego. Bo po paru głębszych lepiej się mu gada. Smętnego, nad pustym kieliszkiem nigdy go nie spotkasz.
Nie lubi też siedzieć długo przy jednym stole. Chętnie wiec rusza w rajd po barach, knajpach i restauracjach. Nigdy nie wiadomo, z kim i gdzie wyląduje. Co dziwne, nazajutrz świetnie pamięta o czym z kim gadał i gdzie go diabli zanieśli. Do domu niechętnie zaprasza, bo nienawidzi zamieszania z gotowaniem i sprzątaniem. A przecież samej półlitrówki postawić nie wypada. Ciekawe, że choć czasem pochłania olbrzymie ilości napojów wyskokowych, właściwie nigdy się nie upija. I bywa, że do późnej starości nie wie co to kac.

RAK

Na przyjęciach zawsze zjawia się z liczną rodziną, która rzuca się na stół jakby od tygodnia nie jadła. Z tego powodu mało kto go zaprasza. Ale, że biesiadowanie to żywioł Raka, sam chętnie zaprasza rodziny z dziećmi, przyjaciół i znajomych. Tyle że goście siedzą o suchym pysku, bo paroma kanapkami i jedną butelką wszystkich trudno obdzielić. Kto go zna, zjawia się przezornie z własnym antałkiem, garnkiem bigosu czy sałatki jarzynowej.
Rak za kołnierz nie wylewa. Jeśli mu jeszcze wątroba nie wysiadła, spija wszystko - od wiśniówki po babci, po spirytus do przemywania okularów.
przy stole łatwo się wzrusza, śpiewając przez łzy "Dałbym ci buzi, dała" i obraża się na amen, jeśli mu zwrócisz uwagę, że fałszuje. Po paru głębszych wpada w doskonały humor, opowiada kawały, robi striptiz na stole, poszczypuje biesiadników nie odróżniając żony od szefa i robi inne obrzydliwe rzeczy. Dopóki nie zmiękną mu nogi. Wtedy zwala się w kącie i zasypia w sekundę jak kamień.
Pani Rak ma mocną głowę i przetrzyma w konsumowaniu trunków niejednego pana. Ale to się zawsze źle kończy dla niego. Ją nazajutrz boli głowa - przez parę godzin. On - musi płacić alimenty do końca życia.

LEW

Ten osobnik nie je, ale konsumuje, nie pije, tylko wznosi toasty, nie bywa, ale jest podejmowany. W życiu nie splamiłby się pociąganiem z gwinta lub - co gorsza - z musztardówki. Zaprosisz go na jednego, będzie się krzywił: nie z takich kieliszków piłem u prezydenta, a w ambasadzie włoskiej - tam dopiero wino dawali! Gdy mu nieco zaszumi w głowie, przysięga, że biesiadował z Chrystusem w Kanie Galilejskiej.
Wyliczającemu swoje niezwykłe znajomości Lwu wreszcie zaschnie w gardle. Będzie je więc musiał czymś zwilżyć. Potem, na raty, będziesz musiał spłacać jego rachunek.
O wiele lepiej przyjąć zaproszenie Lwa - on uwielbia stawiać, bo chce się pokazać. po paru głębszych płaci za wszystko. Wiedzą to najlepiej Raki, Ryby, Koziorożce, Byki a także kelnerzy i partnerzy Lwów.

PANNA

Na ogół boli ją głowa albo żołądek. Przysięga więc, że z alkoholów pije tylko krople Inoziemcowa. Rozgłasza, że za knajpami nie przepada, bo obrusy tam niedoprasowane, sztućce niedomyte, goście jedzą głośno i podpici gadają od rzeczy, a kelnerzy chrzczą wódkę. No i oszukują w rachunkach. Tak rozwodząc się nad błędami innych łapie z nerwów za butelkę żytniej, pociąga łyk za łykiem i nie wiadomo kiedy widać dno. Gdy Panna się upije - a łatwo to jej przychodzi - lepiej jej w drogę nie wchodzić. Bo, choć trudno w to uwierzyć, staje się jeszcze marudniejsza niż zwykle. Gdy wytrzeźwieje, wpada w depresję. Nie wiadomo, czy dlatego że żal jej wszystkich głupstw, których po pijaku nie zrobiła, czy rozpacza, że znów na trzeźwo musi znosić świat pełen niedoskonałości.

WAGA

Choć nie odróżnia smaku wina czerwonego od białego, robi wrażenie, jakby wszystko wiedziała o markowych trunkach. Z odgiętym rasowo palcem krąży wśród biesiadników. Chętniej nalewa innym, niż sobie. Publicznie bowiem się nie upija. Wie, że po kieliszku język się jej plącze, nos czerwienieje, oczy puchną i łatwo traci resztkę rozumu. Z wdziękiem opowiada więc o rzeczach, o których nie ma zielonego pojęcia. Już po chwili wszystkim głupio, że byle krewetki zapijają rosyjskim szampanem. Maniery Wag obojga płci robią wrażenie. Jakoś nie wypada śpiewać "Góralu, czy ci nie żal" przy takiej personie. Zabawa robi się sztywna jak nieboszczyk w lutym. A Waga dyskretnie wymyka się do domu i w samotności obciąga siwuchę podwędzoną gospodarzom.

SKORPION

Gdy inni pociągają czystą, on żąda szampana z mlekiem kokosowym i sosem tabasko. Gdy go częstują 20-letnią whisky, wyciąga za pazuchy siwuchę. Uwielbia bowiem prowokować - także w piciu.
Za wielkimi imprezami nie przepada. Jeśli już da się zaciągnąć na przyjęcie, siada uprzejmie z boku i oczami niczym laser przeszywa na wskroś biesiadników. Przed nim nic się nie ukryje: kto komu nadeptuje na nogę i czyje ręce spłatają się pod obrusem. Ale z wolna się rozkręca. Przy drugiej butelce podszczypuje sąsiadkę, opowiada świńskie kawały. Pani Skorpion zaczyna nawet się rozbierać i napiera biustem na pierwszego lepszego faceta.
Przy trzeciej wdaje się z szefem w kłótnię na tematy polityczne. Przy czwartej beszta gospodynię, że przypaliła pieczeń i żałuje mu alkoholu... Jeśli ściągnie ze stołu obrus należy dziękować Bogu. Mógłby bowiem wbić widelec nie w szynkę, a w czyjś pośladek. Po wódce na wszystko go stać.

STRZELEC

Niewiele je, tęgo popija i z każdym kieliszkiem coraz to pieprzniejsze kawały opowiada. Toteż wzięcie ma niczym karp w Boże Narodzenie - wszyscy go zapraszają i moczą w wódzie.
Jeśli z mordowni dobiegają salwy śmiechu - jak nic Strzelec przy piwie bawi okoliczne moczymordy. Jeśli na wytwornym przyjęciu po stole hasa mocno rozebrana dama - z całą pewnością jest to świeża znajoma Strzelca, zgarnięta z pod hotelu lub dworca.
Pani Strzelec pod dobrą datą przywozi do domu kolesi z monopolowego i namawia na seks grupowy.
Tak czy inaczej, każdy Strzelec lubi i wypić, i zabawić się. Czasem po paru głębszych ogarniają go wyrzuty sumienia i postanawia iść do spowiedzi. Ale trafia di izby wytrzeźwień. Wtedy rodzina się modli - z radości, że zginął i prosi Boga, by się nigdy nie znalazł.

KOZIOROŻEC

Nic mu nie smakuje więc mało je i jeszcze mniej pije. W młodości chudy więc jest na ogół i skrzywiony, bo najczęściej odżywia się kiełkami i źródlaną wodą. Dopiero w wieku średnim przychodzi mu apetyt i zajada z zapałem. Gotów jest nawet wypić to i owo. Posmakowawszy wódeczki czy piwa (w winie raczej nie gustuje ze względu na żołądek) staje się mniej ponury i kościsty niż zwykle.
Z czasem tłumaczy się, że pije, bo go to rozgrzewa - i coraz częściej sięga po butelkę. Być może to jest powodem znaczących zmian w jego życiu. Po czterdziestce Koziorożec chętniej zdradza własną żonę i opowiada kawały - a nawet się z nich śmieje. Bez względu na to, co wypił, nigdy nie ma kaca!

WODNIK

Uwielbia eksperymentować. Szczególnie w młodości. Wszelkie koktajle to jego specjalność. poi nimi siebie i znajomych. A że nie zakąsza, urzyna się natychmiast. Czyj żołądek zniósłby wódkę z grzanym piwem i koniakiem zakropionym szampanem? Ale ciekawość świata i smaków wciągnie tego osobnika obojga płci w alkoholowy eksperyment.
Po czterdziestce nadwyrężona wątroba każe Wodnikowi ograniczyć trunki do czystej wódki zmrożonej na gęsto. To wszystko, co może zrobić dla zdrowia, bo rozstanie się z kieliszkiem przychodzi mu z trudem.
Nie upija się na umór, ale dobrze podchmielony jest specem od skandali: zagląda paniom pod spódnice, myli palmę z toaletą, usiłuje podpalić kota. Nazajutrz oczywiście niewiele pamięta - bo nie chce. Klina też leczy zimną wódką.
W nałóg prawie nigdy nie wpada. To było by zbyt nudne, nie mówiąc już o tym, że coraz to nowe eksperymenty wymagają trzeźwości umysłu.

RYBY

Przysięga, że już sam widok wódki budzi w niej obrzydzenie. Że pić nie może, bo puchą jej po tym stawy i wysiada żołądek. 
Trzeba ją długo prosić, żeby skosztowała kropelkę. Gdy już umoczy usteczka, od butelki jej nie oderwiesz. Podpita - recytuje wiersze, przemawia, śpiewa solo nie proszona i pokazuje bliznę po wycięciu ślepej kiszki.
Tkwi przy barze dopóki jest na nim coś, co się da wypić. Nazajutrz ma kaca giganta. Trzeba się nad nią litować, obkładać kompresami, karmić ogórkową lub barszczem. Ale bywa, że biegnie do barku i łapie za butelkę - jeśli w niej jeszcze coś zostało. Widok Ryby pływającej od rana jest najzupełniej naturalny.

----------


## skorpionka

Ponury,co za kalumnie o mnie wypisujesz?  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## Smok

Święte słowa Ponury święte, choć niezbyt święte  :wink:

----------


## minuszka

No nie, musze podnieść "krzywą" lewków. Jestem Lew - raczej lwica z krwi i kosci, uparta i dażąca do celu  :smile: ) Pozdrawiam wszystkie inne znaki

----------


## ponury63

*500 lat temu...*
_Dnia 14 grudnia 1503 roku urodził się Nostradamus (Michel de Notredame lub Nostredame, zm. 1566), francuski lekarz, astrolog, autor księgi przepowiedni, zwanych centuriami. Jego sława jasnowidza obiegła Europę. Katarzyna Medycejska (żona króla Francji Henryka II) zaprosiła go na swój dwór, by postawił horoskop jej dzieciom. Kościół katolicki umieścił lekturę przepowiedni Nostradamusa na indeksie ksiąg zakazanych. Wierszowane przepowiednie Nostradamusa, wznawiane są nadal i do dziś dnia wzbudzają w czytelnikach wiele emocji_

"Siedzę nocą na spiżowym krześle
i oddaję się tajemnym studiom:
wtedy - z samotnej ciszy pojawia się płomień,
Zmusza mnie, by mieć nadzieje,
Za którymi wiara zazwyczaj tęskni daremnie.

Z gałązką w dłoni, czuję się przeniesiony w Królestwo Branchusa,
Fala moczy rąbek ubrania i stopę:
Trwoga i głosy powodują drżenie rąk,
Pojawia się boski blask, boskość osiada w mojej bliskości."

----------


## Góris

> No wodniki proszę  o mobilizację!


Jestem!!! weszliśmy na 3 pozycję 
Pozdro

----------


## ponury63

nie ma to jak awangarda...  :big grin:

----------


## nowaczka

Ja-baran,mąż-koziorożec,córka-rak.Ale oddałam tylko głos na siebie,bo koziorożce i tak są górą.

----------


## mbz

Hm, dawno tu nie zagladalam, ale widze, ze nasi gora!  :Lol:

----------


## Dąbrowa

Jestem wagą, a mąż byk. Oddaje jednak głos na wagi bo nie jest ich tu zbyt wiele.   :big tongue:

----------


## mik99

Buduję domek dla żonki wodnika isam wodnikem jestem  :Wink2:

----------


## alice

Ja należę do jednego z mniej budującego znaku  :Wink2:  strzelca.Lepiej mogła moja druga połowa zagłosować ( skorpion)

Kasia

----------


## księgowa

A JA KOZIOŁEK A MĄŻ SKORPION (ALE GŁOSUJĘ TYLKO ZA SIEBIE)  :Lol:

----------


## AnetaS

Witam, jestem koziorożcem

----------


## stóweczka

Ja jestem owieczka (przecież nie baran!) , a mój mąż koziorożec. Jak widzę to koziorożców najwięcej  :Lol:

----------


## SNOWEX

Na czele koziorożce - ludzie nie do zaje......
Jednocześnie niepoprawni marzyciele, ludzie żyjacy od celu do celu.
Moja żona ma dosyć budowy zanim jeszcze zaczęliśmy  :wink:

----------


## Jasiu

Ja też koziorożec  :smile: 

czyli niby jestem typowy  :smile:

----------


## pawelko

Jeszcze jeden Skorpion przyznaje się do budowania   :big grin:

----------


## georg



----------


## Honorata

Ciekawe dlaczego najmniej ryb?  :cry:  to ja jestem w naszym związku ta budująca połową, a mąż lew -raczej wykonawcą moich pomysłów! 
A ja 28.02 mam właśnie urodziny!

----------


## Janon

Ja jestem Baran i mam nadzieję,
że to nie ma związku z tym
że rozpoczynam budowę...  :smile:

----------


## Wociek

> mało RYBEK
> Czyżby było nas tak mało?


Ja Ryba, żona Rybka, synek Rybeńka, córka Skorpionik 
(to może razem 3-Rybki i 1-Skorpionik ?   :smile:  

Pozdr
Wociek   :Wink2:

----------


## Marzek

No ja też baran, a połowica wodnik. Zaznaczyłem barana, bo to ja się loguję najczęsciej. Myslę, jak niedawny przedmówca (przedpisarz, przedposter), że nie z powodu budowania.

----------


## yemiołka

hehehe
umieram ze śmiechu z zodiakalnych charakterystyk, pięęękne!  :Lol:   :Lol:  

strzelczyk.

----------


## Marzek

No tak te zodiakalne charakterystyki są super. I wiecie co ... 
Tak obserwując ludzi, to jest w nich ziarnko prawdy. No napewno nie tak dokładnie co w nich napisano, ale część cech jest jednak z życia wziętych. I jak wszystko w takich charakterystykach mocno wyolbrzymiona. Tak dla checy. Prawda, że pięknie jest się pośmiać z siebie.  :Lol:

----------


## Wociek

> hehehe
> umieram ze śmiechu z zodiakalnych charakterystyk, pięęękne!   
> 
> strzelczyk.



*yemiołka:* NIEEE umieraj !!!   :ohmy:  

jest pięknie   :Wink2:

----------


## yemiołka

> No tak te zodiakalne charakterystyki są super. I wiecie co ... 
> Tak obserwując ludzi, to jest w nich ziarnko prawdy.


yhm, biorąc pod uwagę ostatni weekend, to ziarnko prawdy jest we fragmencie o strzelcu na izbie wytrzeźwień  :wink:  [no praaaawie  :Lol:  ]

----------


## Nulla

my jesteśmy dwa strzelce i już drugi domek zaczynamy, szkoda że głos w ankiecie mogę oddać tylko raz

----------


## Olsen

No cóż wagi na końcu   :Wink2:

----------


## KaeR

Rany Julek jam panna, po tym co wyżej poczytałam to nie wiem, ale chyba pójdę się jeszcze raz" urodzić", ale najpierw dam wytyczne mojej rodzicielce   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
a głowa mej rodziny i przewodnik tego stada to wodnik (bez komentarza, nic mi się nie pcha na myśl bo to wszystko prawda   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  )
W kwestii budowy to:ja jestem optymistką i tak sobie skromnie myślę że będzie dobrze  a mój mąż  to pesymistyczny optymista   :Confused:  usiłuje być przygotowanym na wszystko   :Wink2:

----------


## anna99

Jam ci jest budująca lwica!!! Prędka, czasem wrzeszczaca, ale za to bez wrzodów zołądka. Mój pan to bliźniak - woda przy mnie,  ogniu. Przez 20 lat nie widziałam jak sie wscieka. Myslę, że razem to taka srednia statystyczna.

----------


## Barbasia

Głosowałam na Wagę-powinnam zrobić to 2 razy bo mój ślubny też Waga a to on głównie buduje  :Wink2:

----------


## rimsky

Kozirożki wygrywajš

----------


## brzydlak

ja kozka a moja polowka blizniaczek

----------

Lew i baran, lew to ja  :smile:

----------


## magnolcia

Gratuluję pomysłu  :big grin:  

To najlepsza ankieta w jakiej brałam udział.

A horoskopy - pierwszej jakości, 
Szczególnie, że już troszkę były zakurzone   :Lol:  

I podnosze statystyke dla SKORPIONKÓW
chociaż domek buduję z małym BYCZKIEM

----------


## beti555

Jestem Ryba budujaca z Bliźniakiem  :smile:   Ciekawe co z tego wyniknie  :Wink2:  

B.

----------


## Art-p

Stó-procentowy, uparty, niereformowalny baran :wink:

----------


## Kryspin

Pozdrawiam budujące Lwy i Wgi (żona ma) oczywiście   :Wink2:

----------


## Miraśka

a my to dwie budujace rybki-welonka i pirania-płci męskiej  :Lol:

----------


## Szarbia

Wodnik

Moim zdaniem nie jest wazne kto ma jakie cechy ale kto do kogo pasuje.

Ogolnie najlepiej pasuja ze soba znaki tego samego trygonu:

 - ognisty
Baran
Lew
Strzelec

 - ziemski
Byk
Panna
Koziorozec

 - powietrzny
Bliznieta
Waga
Wodnik

 - wodny
Rak
Skorpion
Ryby

Takze znaki z trygonu ognistego i powietrznego
oraz
ziemskiego i wodnego
pasuja z grupsza

Ogolnie tez osoby z tego samego znaku nie pasuja do siebie matrymonialnie (nie mylic z ukladem towarzyskim) z wyjatkiem:

dwojga Strzelcow
dwojga Bykow
dwojga Wodnikow
dwojga Rakow

Tak wiec kazdy trygon ma "swoj" wyjatek w tej kwestii.

----------


## acca5

Koziorożec- wygrywam

----------


## Gryfpc

Ja Lew, a moja połóweczka to śliczna Panna  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

ona -rak
on-   byk

zaglosowalam na raka,a co  :big grin:

----------


## kasia64

Motor działań - to ja Waga
Realizator mąż - Rybka

----------


## cyla

> Wodnik
> 
> Ogolnie tez osoby z tego samego znaku nie pasuja do siebie matrymonialnie (nie mylic z ukladem towarzyskim) z wyjatkiem:
> 
> dwojga Strzelcow
> dwojga Bykow
> dwojga Wodnikow
> dwojga Rakow
> 
> Tak wiec kazdy trygon ma "swoj" wyjatek w tej kwestii.


O rany a my z mężem oba dwa bliźniaki. - matrymonialnie 9 lat  :Confused:  
 :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Szarbia

> Napisał Szarbia
> 
> Wodnik
> 
> Ogolnie tez osoby z tego samego znaku nie pasuja do siebie matrymonialnie (nie mylic z ukladem towarzyskim) z wyjatkiem:
> 
> dwojga Strzelcow
> dwojga Bykow
> dwojga Wodnikow
> ...


Spokojnie  :smile:  , podalem to dla urozmaicenia tematu a nie zeby od razu sie tym przejmowac  :Wink2:  

Zreszta jak wiadomo Wodniki zyja z glowa w chmurach   :cool:  a tu sa w czolowce budowniczych   :Lol:

----------


## duża

a wydawało mi się że strzelce to taki przedsiębiorczy znak a nas jest tak mało? czy strzelce nie głosują ?no ruszcie się ludziska pokarzcie że my też potrafimy budować.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Kryspin

tak czy inaczej Lew + Waga polecam takie połączenie  :big grin:   :big grin:  

PS. Znów zaspałem do pracy   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## grazia111

generalnie wyrównana "walka".
koziorożeć najbardziej aktywny - przoduje

ja Waga mój mąż Strzelec, czy powinnam za niego zagłosować?

----------


## mbz

> Gratuluję pomysłu  
> 
> To najlepsza ankieta w jakiej brałam udział.



Dziekuje za slowa uznania  :smile: 

A najbardziej sie ciesze, ze moj znak przoduje   :Lol:

----------


## amigokoktajl

No to jeszcze ja, waga. Moja żona to ryby - ciekawe co wyjdzie z naszego budowania (jeśli ma to jakiś wpływ, kto wie????).

----------


## MarcinelliGD

A to i ja sie dopisze - waga, a żonka bliźniak.

----------


## Baru

Przeczytawszy jaka byłam będąc dzieckiem, zaczęłam współczuć moim rodzicom. Jak się dowiedziałam jak mnie widzą teraz - przeżyłam załamkę... i zaczęłam współczuć mojemu małżowi. A już horoskop alkoholowy zwalił mnie z nóg   :big grin:  
Jam jest baranek, a mój ślubny - lew.

----------


## premiumpremium

Ja 

Mąż

----------


## gaga33

Ja panna,mąż-waga :smile:

----------


## Kaśka73

ja bliżniak mąż baran

----------


## ellaj

A ja Skorpion :smile:

----------


## shira3

No to jeszcze ja - baran i mój mąż byk  :smile:  He he oba rogate i upaaaarte jak nie przymierzając osły - aż dziwne, ze zmierzamy do końca budowy - nadal razem  :big grin:

----------


## qana

oboje z Mężem - PANNY  :smile:   :smile:

----------

